# Cartier orchid line?



## Happikoala

Does anyone haVe IRL photos of them?? I stumbled across the line while drooling over Cartier jewelry two days ago and I loooooooooove them!  though most of them are waaaaaay out of my price range at this time.....maybe the simple rose gold with single diamond will be affordable for a special occasion!! 

So please help me with some real-life eye candy photos!!


----------



## Happikoala

Bump!!


----------



## whistlez

Here's a pic of me wearing a pair of orchid earrings. i have the matching necklace as well. It's a really lovely range.


----------



## Nieners

^^ so pretty


----------



## Candice0985

I would love to see a pic of someone wearing one of the orchid rings they are TDF!!


----------



## Happikoala

whistlez said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing a pair of orchid earrings. i have the matching necklace as well. It's a really lovely range.



omg those are SOOOOOOOOOOOO GORGEOUS ON YOU!!!   

>_<


----------



## Kitsunegrl

^Beautifu!


----------



## skyqueen

whistlez said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing a pair of orchid earrings. i have the matching necklace as well. It's a really lovely range.


 Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## surfergirljen

I'm bumping this thread because I saw the single pave diamond orchid (medium) in the boutique the other day and sigh... it's so gorgeous it makes me actually want to get the RED card and grab it! gah... love/hate my SA there for even showing me!!!

Does anyone have this one?


----------



## Candice0985

yay this thread is back! hopefully there's some new eye candy
Jen that necklace is sooo pretty! the orchid line is one of my favorites by far from Cartier


----------



## wren

I love the cartier orchid line, and have been drooling over them for years!!


----------



## Splurgeface

whistlez said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing a pair of orchid earrings. i have the matching necklace as well. It's a really lovely range.



I really like these - stunning!


----------



## kohl_mascara

My gf has the double orchide in RG with a diamond in the middle.  Super gorgeous!!


----------



## darkangel07760

surfergirljen said:


> I'm bumping this thread because I saw the single pave diamond orchid (medium) in the boutique the other day and sigh... it's so gorgeous it makes me actually want to get the RED card and grab it! gah... love/hate my SA there for even showing me!!!
> 
> Does anyone have this one?


 
hehe I have a red card!  i have already abused it, so I can't... 
But I LOVE orchids.  This one is called a phalaenopsis, in case anyone was wondering!  I grow these at home, they are my favorite.


----------



## pandapharm

I hope to one day be able to own a piece from this line!!! my mother loves orchids so it would be a great piece to represent her. maybe I'll splurge on something for my wedding if I'm lucky


----------



## surfergirljen

I know I'm becoming slightly obsessed with it!! I don't know anything about orchids but I just love the style of it, the bling is blingy but could be worn with a sundress too which I love... very Jennifer Garner style! I think I'm relating to her suddenly with the three kids/brunette thing but all of the sudden all I'm seeing is Cartier on her! 

Haha... Darkangel, maybe if I cancel my amex the red card would make sense... LOL... have to start saving and then we'll see when the next price increase approaches if I need it! Have certainly been bad lately!!!


----------



## Candice0985

that's true I have noticed as well that Jennifer Garner does wear a lot of Cartier, she wears it well casually with jeans or with dresses too. gotta love a girl that has great style in jewellery and makes it look casual


----------



## surfergirljen

I know! Just took her In Style photo in to get my hair colour matched to hers today so I think now I HAVE to copy her jewelry style too!  (there's some enabling logic for you!!!)


----------



## kohl_mascara

pandapharm said:


> I hope to one day be able to own a piece from this line!!! my mother loves orchids so it would be a great piece to represent her. maybe I'll splurge on something for my wedding if I'm lucky



That is really sweet  I really hope you own it one day!!


----------



## eminere

The Caresse d'orchidées is one of my favourite lines from Cartier - the pieces are just so gorgeous!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> I know! Just took her In Style photo in to get my hair colour matched to hers today so I think now I HAVE to copy her jewelry style too!  (there's some enabling logic for you!!!)


 it works for me!


----------



## surfergirljen

Candice0985 said:


> it works for me!



Ha! Thought you might say that! 

OMG she had on a couple of Cartier Trinity bracelets on the cover and my SA showed me the one with one of the rings in diamonds... I dared to check the price. $42,000!!! GAHHHHH! What made me think that it would be more like $15K if the plain 3 gold one was $6700? Doesn't that seem like an INSANE jump?? Then again, an extra $4K just to add 4 tiny diamonds to a love bracelet doesn't make much sense either ... but it IS SO PRETTY!


----------



## surfergirljen

I need Jennifer Garner style and Ben Affleck money.


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> Ha! Thought you might say that!
> 
> OMG she had on a couple of Cartier Trinity bracelets on the cover and my SA showed me the one with one of the rings in diamonds... I dared to check the price. $42,000!!! GAHHHHH! What made me think that it would be more like $15K if the plain 3 gold one was $6700? Doesn't that seem like an INSANE jump?? Then again, an extra $4K just to add 4 tiny diamonds to a love bracelet doesn't make much sense either ... but it IS SO PRETTY!


It is a huge price jump! I don't really understand cartier's reasoning when it comes to pricing their diamond pieces. But it's Cartier and I guess they can put whatever price tag they want on pieces because people will buy it because it is oh so sparkley and pretty

diamonds just make something THAT much better and are priced accordingly for it!


----------



## surfergirljen

Ooh just discovered this one and it's under $3K! Hmmmm... tough call. I wonder, do you think the gold on this would scratch easily? It would be more day-to-day wearable - and I love pink gold! But OMG that diamond one is a stunner!!! What do you think - which would you get?


----------



## Bitten

surfergirljen said:


> Ooh just discovered this one and it's under $3K! Hmmmm... tough call. I wonder, do you think the gold on this would scratch easily? It would be more day-to-day wearable - and I love pink gold! But OMG that diamond one is a stunner!!! What do you think - which would you get?


 
Hey jen  I love the RG single orchid diamond pendant.  I actually tried it on in Paris about 18 months ago and absolutely fell in love...but didn't end up getting it (got my beautiful Birkin instead!)

I think it's a pretty spectacular piece that packs a nice punch given how delicate and feminine it is. It's the sort of thing that you can't help but notice and then you want to look again and again!

Not sure about the scratch factor on the RG. I love the diamond one also - I suppose the question for you would have to be if you ended up going with the RG one, would you be happy with that in your collection forever, or would you still work your way towards the diamond one eventually? Because I don't think two of the single orchid pendants is a good idea - even though they're both beautiful, they are too similar in my view to get both of them.

Have you seen the multiple-orchid necklace in RG? I absolutely love it - and I think you could get that and the all diamond single orchid pendant and have both in a collection

Sorry, that was no help at all was it??!


----------



## ryu_chan

surfergirljen said:


> Ooh just discovered this one and it's under $3K! Hmmmm... tough call. I wonder, do you think the gold on this would scratch easily? It would be more day-to-day wearable - and I love pink gold! But OMG that diamond one is a stunner!!! What do you think - which would you get?


I would go for the diamond. I tried the diamond single flower orchid ring last year. Although I ended up getting the frivole ring, the orchid diamond pave was really beautiful. The RG may also change color over time.


----------



## pandapharm

I finally got a chance to look at the website,..does the single flower necklace with one diamond only come rg? the only wg ones I saw were paved.


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> Ooh just discovered this one and it's under $3K! Hmmmm... tough call. I wonder, do you think the gold on this would scratch easily? It would be more day-to-day wearable - and I love pink gold! But OMG that diamond one is a stunner!!! What do you think - which would you get?


the diamond one is incredible!!!   i'm sure the price is too

I like the rose gold with the single diamond, I cannot see it being easy to scratch, maybe if it was a ring but set in a necklace I think the scratch factor will be low. I think you will get more wear out of the single diamond version imo....


----------



## surfergirljen

Bitten said:


> Hey jen  I love the RG single orchid diamond pendant.  I actually tried it on in Paris about 18 months ago and absolutely fell in love...but didn't end up getting it (got my beautiful Birkin instead!)
> 
> I think it's a pretty spectacular piece that packs a nice punch given how delicate and feminine it is. It's the sort of thing that you can't help but notice and then you want to look again and again!
> 
> Not sure about the scratch factor on the RG. I love the diamond one also - I suppose the question for you would have to be if you ended up going with the RG one, would you be happy with that in your collection forever, or would you still work your way towards the diamond one eventually? Because I don't think two of the single orchid pendants is a good idea - even though they're both beautiful, they are too similar in my view to get both of them.
> 
> Have you seen the multiple-orchid necklace in RG? I absolutely love it - and I think you could get that and the all diamond single orchid pendant and have both in a collection
> 
> Sorry, that was no help at all was it??!



Yes it was! You make excellent points. Do you happen to have a modelling pic? It must be a very wearable piece, it looks so pretty!  I did see the multiple RG one and it's on my little wish list of possibilities too - and you're right, if I could afford both it wouldn't step on the single diamond one too much, they're different enough looks... I LOVE it. I'm just not sure it's that useful for my lifestyle, KWIM? I work at home or on set most of the time and it's a pretty fancy piece. I think I could rock the RG/one diamond or even the medium pave diamond with my daily/weekend wear enough though! 



ryu_chan said:


> I would go for the diamond. I tried the diamond single flower orchid ring last year. Although I ended up getting the frivole ring, the orchid diamond pave was really beautiful. The RG may also change color over time.



LOVE the Frivole! These do remind me of the VCA ones - I think I prefer the orchid to the frivole, but am not sure I can say why... just personal preference I guess. Good point about the RG... I'm just afraid if I scratch it I'll be SO annoyed. My LOVE is driving me nuts, I want it perfect and new all the time! (maybe a bad choice in retrospect for me!) LOL...



pandapharm said:


> I finally got a chance to look at the website,..does the single flower necklace with one diamond only come rg? the only wg ones I saw were paved.



I THINK so. I've bought a lot of YG recently so wouldn't mind a WG piece and don't have a piece anything like either really in my collection, except the new Trinity charm I just got. The pave would probably stand out more in my collection (I use the term loosely!) than the RG... I just thought it looked really pretty for the price! 



Candice0985 said:


> the diamond one is incredible!!!   i'm sure the price is too
> 
> I like the rose gold with the single diamond, I cannot see it being easy to scratch, maybe if it was a ring but set in a necklace I think the scratch factor will be low. I think you will get more wear out of the single diamond version imo....



That's kind of why I stayed away from the frivole etc. at VCA - scratch factor. But it IS a pendant - how much can you bang into with your collar bone, right? LOL... 

The pave is $8800 and the RG/diamond is just under $3K.  Only $5K more to save... hmmmm!!! 

I MUST STOP. At least I know who to call up if I need enabling! Who do you see at the Cartier on Bloor? I'm with Tamara, she's so lovely!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> Yes it was! You make excellent points. Do you happen to have a modelling pic? It must be a very wearable piece, it looks so pretty!  I did see the multiple RG one and it's on my little wish list of possibilities too - and you're right, if I could afford both it wouldn't step on the single diamond one too much, they're different enough looks... I LOVE it. I'm just not sure it's that useful for my lifestyle, KWIM? I work at home or on set most of the time and it's a pretty fancy piece. I think I could rock the RG/one diamond or even the medium pave diamond with my daily/weekend wear enough though!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the Frivole! These do remind me of the VCA ones - I think I prefer the orchid to the frivole, but am not sure I can say why... just personal preference I guess. Good point about the RG... I'm just afraid if I scratch it I'll be SO annoyed. My LOVE is driving me nuts, I want it perfect and new all the time! (maybe a bad choice in retrospect for me!) LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> I THINK so. I've bought a lot of YG recently so wouldn't mind a WG piece and don't have a piece anything like either really in my collection, except the new Trinity charm I just got. The pave would probably stand out more in my collection (I use the term loosely!) than the RG... I just thought it looked really pretty for the price!
> 
> 
> 
> That's kind of why I stayed away from the frivole etc. at VCA - scratch factor. But it IS a pendant - how much can you bang into with your collar bone, right? LOL...
> 
> The pave is $8800 and the RG/diamond is just under $3K.  Only $5K more to save... hmmmm!!!
> 
> I MUST STOP. At least I know who to call up if I need enabling! Who do you see at the Cartier on Bloor? I'm with Tamara, she's so lovely!


 sleep on it and then decide that you want to do!
I honestly don't have a regular SA at Cartier. Even when I bought my love bracelet I went in and all the SA's were busy so finally someone sized my wrist and then went to help someone else with engagement rings...so i called back and ordered over the phone so my experience wasn't exactly what I'd expect when buying from a reputable company like cartier...still love the brand but I didn't love cartier on bloor

ok i'm not trying to enable but when I first saw the price you posted for the pave orchid I thought "hmm not too bad" I thought the pave would have been around 12kish!!


----------



## Bitten

surfergirljen said:


> Yes it was! You make excellent points. Do you happen to have a modelling pic? It must be a very wearable piece, it looks so pretty! I did see the multiple RG one and it's on my little wish list of possibilities too - and you're right, if I could afford both it wouldn't step on the single diamond one too much, they're different enough looks... I LOVE it. I'm just not sure it's that useful for my lifestyle, KWIM? I work at home or on set most of the time and it's a pretty fancy piece. I think I could rock the RG/one diamond or even the medium pave diamond with my daily/weekend wear enough though!


 
Sadly, I don't have any modelling pics - I'm sorry  

I know lots of tPF ladies often snap pics of pieces in store but I can never work up the courage to - I always worry about the SAs smacking my wrist and taking the jewellery off me as punishment!! :shame:

I know what you're saying about the multiple-orchid piece in RG - it is pretty WOW! (I think it was used on a Gossip Girl episode actually for Blair Waldorf and yes, it was a very suitable piece for her!!)

If you're looking for the piece you can get most wear out of, then I think you should hold out for the diamond pave. I feel that if you get the RG single diamond pendant, you will still be hankering after the pave pendant. I know it's frustrating waiting but we've all been in the position where we bought the less expensive thing and then didn't love it AS much and then eventually got the piece we'd really wanted...and ended up paying for both of them!

Better to save and just buy the one, no??!


----------



## queenp1n

Totally agree with saving for the pave.  The RG is gorgeous too though, I wanted to get it because it was more..."cost effective" but they had none left on Bloor just before Christmas. My DH ended up surprising me with the onyx and diamond pave one.  Not sure what the thought process behind that decision was but I wasn't complaining.  Very glad I ended up with it, I think the pave is worth saving for.

We usually go through Bessie...she's the manager, but she's super nice and accomodating.


----------



## surfergirljen

Oooh queenp1n I'd LOVE to see yours!!

Candice - that's what I thought too! How $8800 became "not that bad" to me is insane - LOL - but I THINK it's less than say the frivole or cosmos from VCA for example?  I'm pretty sure those are circling the $12 or more mark. The large size orchid is around $16K but I think the medium is perfect for me.  Definitely less than the socrates at $12,800 I think now and seems a bit bigger? 

Okay I think I'm resolved to save up for the pave then!! Thanks girls! Are there any looming price increases I wonder? Hate my SA for showing me everything in the store now!! LOL...

And sorry it was so busy when you went in... it was so quiet last Wednesday when I stopped by, I was the only one in there! I know Tamara from VCA at Birks and she's wonderful - and have heard great things about Kim too.  Hopefully next time you'll meet one of them!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> Oooh queenp1n I'd LOVE to see yours!!
> 
> Candice - that's what I thought too! How $8800 became "not that bad" to me is insane - LOL - but I THINK it's less than say the frivole or cosmos from VCA for example?  I'm pretty sure those are circling the $12 or more mark. The large size orchid is around $16K but I think the medium is perfect for me.  Definitely less than the socrates at $12,800 I think now and seems a bit bigger?
> 
> Okay I think I'm resolved to save up for the pave then!! Thanks girls! Are there any looming price increases I wonder? Hate my SA for showing me everything in the store now!! LOL...
> 
> And sorry it was so busy when you went in... it was so quiet last Wednesday when I stopped by, I was the only one in there! I know Tamara from VCA at Birks and she's wonderful - and have heard great things about Kim too.  Hopefully next time you'll meet one of them!


queen- the onyx and pave sounds amazing!!!
yay I was secretly voting for the pave but I was trying to be "practical"

Next time I'm browsing at the boutique i'll make sure to ask for Tamara


----------



## wantitneedit

surfergirljen - what do you mean when you mention "red card" ?  is this a loyalty or store card at Cartier?


----------



## surfergirljen

wantitneedit said:


> surfergirljen - what do you mean when you mention "red card" ?  is this a loyalty or store card at Cartier?



I think they have a card that lets you buy something now and pay it off over a year? I don't have one (yet! slippery slope!) but I think it lets you finance jewelry basically.


----------



## wantitneedit

thanks for explaining.  Wonder if most high-end jewelry houses offer this? mmmmm


----------



## surfergirljen

I don't THINK VCA does... they've never offered. Tiffany has offered but possibly only on e-rings? I think they give you 6 months. I believe the red card is more flexible? 

This is old but might help? Both Tiffany and Cartier are interest free too!  

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/is-it-hard-to-approved-cartier-red-card-589251.html


----------



## tbbbjb

surfergirljen said:
			
		

> Oooh queenp1n I'd LOVE to see yours!!
> 
> Candice - that's what I thought too! How $8800 became "not that bad" to me is insane - LOL - but I THINK it's less than say the frivole or cosmos from VCA for example?  I'm pretty sure those are circling the $12 or more mark. The large size orchid is around $16K but I think the medium is perfect for me.  Definitely less than the socrates at $12,800 I think now and seems a bit bigger?
> 
> Okay I think I'm resolved to save up for the pave then!! Thanks girls! Are there any looming price increases I wonder? Hate my SA for showing me everything in the store now!! LOL...
> 
> And sorry it was so busy when you went in... it was so quiet last Wednesday when I stopped by, I was the only one in there! I know Tamara from VCA at Birks and she's wonderful - and have heard great things about Kim too.  Hopefully next time you'll meet one of them!



Which socrate is 12,800?


----------



## sjunky13

I tried on the ring and saw the necklace. it sealed the deal that Frivole was for me. Frivole has much more weight and presence. The ring felt tinny and hallow. Not substancial. I just love the Frivole. It is a great piece.

Jenn, I also saw the necklace and it is pretty. But now wow IRL and very small. IDK, Frivole is just so much better. IMO.
Do you not like the YG? I was all set to buy the Orchid 2 flower ring, but even my husband who usually shuts up said he prefered the Frivole and it maded more of a statement and looked nicer.

If I were you, I would go for pave. It is gorgeous in the Pave and so so in the Rose Gold. but I think Frivole spoiled me!


----------



## surfergirljen

Frivole is gorgeous! But to me it doesn't look AS "real"? No offence at all to anyone but it looks to me a bit more stylized and a little less "true to nature" and I guess I prefer the ones like cosmos or orchid or the socrates that seem to be modelled a bit more closely to nature? Either way it's pretty nice to have 4 or 5 pave diamond flowers to choose from!! You really can't go wrong! 

As for size... there are three sizes in the pave pendant (not sure about the RG?) and the one I'm in love with is the medium - just perfect for me! And I cannot afford the large right now anyway! 

I agree I think the pave is the way to go. I adore the two-flower rings too but am more of a necklace person right now. If I were going ring I'd go two butterflies VCA!! THAT is ridiculously stunning!!!


----------



## CHANELGIRL96

does anyone know how big the rg/single diamond is on..is it like 1/2 inch or smaller?


----------



## ryu_chan

sjunky13 said:


> I was all set to buy the Orchid 2 flower ring, but even my husband who usually shuts up said he prefered the Frivole and it maded more of a statement and looked nicer.


My husband felt similarly which is one reason I went with the Frivole. For 2 flower ring, I definitely prefer the frivole if you can pull it off. It does not look right on my hand, so I went with the single flower ring.

I was lucky with that decision in terms of price increase. The orchid ring price seems to have changed little since then vs. the frivole ring went up by almost 30% with all these crazy price increases VCA had.

*jenn* - The medium size will be perfect for every day! It has more diamonds than the Frivole for almost similar pricing. So you can think of it as a bargain


----------



## surfergirljen

ryu_chan said:


> My husband felt similarly which is one reason I went with the Frivole. For 2 flower ring, I definitely prefer the frivole if you can pull it off. It does not look right on my hand, so I went with the single flower ring.
> 
> I was lucky with that decision in terms of price increase. The orchid ring price seems to have changed little since then vs. the frivole ring went up by almost 30% with all these crazy price increases VCA had.
> 
> *jenn* - The medium size will be perfect for every day! It has more diamonds than the Frivole for almost similar pricing. So you can think of it as a bargain



Ooh bargains are good!  LOL... Thanks!


----------



## sjunky13

ryu_chan said:


> My husband felt similarly which is one reason I went with the Frivole. For 2 flower ring, I definitely prefer the frivole if you can pull it off. It does not look right on my hand, so I went with the single flower ring.
> 
> I was lucky with that decision in terms of price increase. The orchid ring price seems to have changed little since then vs. the frivole ring went up by almost 30% with all these crazy price increases VCA had.
> 
> *jenn* - The medium size will be perfect for every day! It has more diamonds than the Frivole for almost similar pricing. So you can think of it as a bargain


 
 Yes I have the 2 ring on order. The Cartier one didn't looks as nice and lay as nice on me. I love your single one!!!


----------



## sjunky13

surfergirljen said:


> Frivole is gorgeous! But to me it doesn't look AS "real"? No offence at all to anyone but it looks to me a bit more stylized and a little less "true to nature" and I guess I prefer the ones like cosmos or orchid or the socrates that seem to be modelled a bit more closely to nature? Either way it's pretty nice to have 4 or 5 pave diamond flowers to choose from!! You really can't go wrong!
> 
> As for size... there are three sizes in the pave pendant (not sure about the RG?) and the one I'm in love with is the medium - just perfect for me! And I cannot afford the large right now anyway!
> 
> I agree I think the pave is the way to go. I adore the two-flower rings too but am more of a necklace person right now. If I were going ring I'd go two butterflies VCA!! THAT is ridiculously stunning!!!


 No, I get it. 
I really love it in the Diamond! I am going to Cartier soon , want me to snap sneaky pics? LOL!


----------



## ryu_chan

sjunky13 said:


> Yes I have the 2 ring on order. The Cartier one didn't looks as nice and lay as nice on me. I love your single one!!!


How exciting! Looking forward to your reveal


----------



## surfergirljen

sjunky13 said:


> No, I get it.
> I really love it in the Diamond! I am going to Cartier soon , want me to snap sneaky pics? LOL!



Oooh please!!!


----------



## Bitten

sjunky13 said:


> No, I get it.
> I really love it in the Diamond! I am going to Cartier soon , want me to snap sneaky pics? LOL!



You would be my hero if you did - I'm such a wuss!!


----------



## surfergirljen

tbbbjb said:


> Which socrate is 12,800?


----------



## sjunky13

I went to my Cartier and the stock was very low. They only had the ring , no pendants.
The orchids are much more delicate looking Jen, maybe that is why you like them. The 2 flower ring is a lot smaller than the frivole. That is why I like the Frivole. LOL. 

I wish I got to see the pendant!!!


----------



## tbbbjb

surfergirljen said:


> Oooh queenp1n I'd LOVE to see yours!!
> 
> Candice - that's what I thought too! How $8800 became "not that bad" to me is insane - LOL - but I THINK it's less than say the frivole or cosmos from VCA for example? I'm pretty sure those are circling the $12 or more mark. The large size orchid is around $16K but I think the medium is perfect for me. Definitely less than the socrates at $12,800 I think now and seems a bit bigger?
> 
> Okay I think I'm resolved to save up for the pave then!! Thanks girls! Are there any looming price increases I wonder? Hate my SA for showing me everything in the store now!! LOL...
> 
> And sorry it was so busy when you went in... it was so quiet last Wednesday when I stopped by, I was the only one in there! I know Tamara from VCA at Birks and she's wonderful - and have heard great things about Kim too.  Hopefully next time you'll meet one of them!





tbbbjb said:


> Which socrate is 12,800?





surfergirljen said:


>




I believe that the three motif Socrate necklace is currently $14,300.


----------



## surfergirljen

WOW! When I bought it it was $12000! (I later returned it... LOL ... did a lot of exchanging with VCA!)


----------



## surfergirljen

So I have the pave on hold... think I might buy it! GAH!!! So bad but I LOVE it!!! Visited it today and sigh... was very hard to leave without it!


----------



## lanasyogamama

surfergirljen said:


> So I have the pave on hold... think I might buy it! GAH!!! So bad but I LOVE it!!! Visited it today and sigh... was very hard to leave without it!



OMG, this AND the upgrade???  I need a job like yours!!!!


----------



## pandapharm

surfergirljen said:


> So I have the pave on hold... think I might buy it! GAH!!! So bad but I LOVE it!!! Visited it today and sigh... was very hard to leave without it!





lanasyogamama said:


> OMG, this AND the upgrade???  I need a job like yours!!!!



hah seconded!!! jen, if you go back, please at least take modeling pics!!!!


----------



## Bitten

surfergirljen said:


> So I have the pave on hold... think I might buy it! GAH!!! So bad but I LOVE it!!! Visited it today and sigh... was very hard to leave without it!



Yesssssssss!!! Seriously, I was just coming back to this thread to say I thought about it and you NEED to get the pave!!!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> So I have the pave on hold... think I might buy it! GAH!!! So bad but I LOVE it!!! Visited it today and sigh... was very hard to leave without it!


YES!
I saw the small pave orchid for 2800ish, that one is tempting! have you seen the small mini one at the boutique?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

surfergirljen said:


> So I have the pave on hold... think I might buy it! GAH!!! So bad but I LOVE it!!! Visited it today and sigh... was very hard to leave without it!



If you get it please POST PICS!! I'm headed to Vegas in a few days and I think I need to scope these out. They're GORGEOUS!


----------



## surfergirljen

Yes Candice, saw the small one and it's SO PRETTY! Like a big solitaire almost but prettier up close!! 

The medium was just perfect size wise for me... has some POW but not too much... I don't have it home yet nakedmosher I'm sorry!! I didn't have my camera on me today and left it so I could pay later this week and have it lengthened but it's SO PRETTY!!! You NEED to look at these!! I wonder if they'll have one in the Vegas store - apparently there are only 5 (now 4 - haha!) in North America and one of the four is in Vancouver so if you're serious you might want to call and have it ordered in? It's about a nickel size wise I'd say. Really wearable day to day or for fancy nights out! I love it because the sparkle is subtle but just so pretty!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

surfergirljen said:


> Yes Candice, saw the small one and it's SO PRETTY! Like a big solitaire almost but prettier up close!!
> 
> The medium was just perfect size wise for me... has some POW but not too much... I don't have it home yet nakedmosher I'm sorry!! I didn't have my camera on me today and left it so I could pay later this week and have it lengthened but it's SO PRETTY!!! You NEED to look at these!! I wonder if they'll have one in the Vegas store - apparently there are only 5 (now 4 - haha!) in North America and one of the four is in Vancouver so if you're serious you might want to call and have it ordered in? It's about a nickel size wise I'd say. Really wearable day to day or for fancy nights out! I love it because the sparkle is subtle but just so pretty!!



Did you try on the single pave? I'm debating between the single RG, the double RG, or the tiny pave one ...

Then I was thinking I could do the single RG and the tiny pave for stacking?! Ack I don't know!! I need to figure out my jewelry list...


----------



## surfergirljen

Yes the single pave comes in small (or mini?), medium and large - the medium is about $8800 and that's the one I'm in love with and getting! The small is ADORABLE and so beautiful for layering... kind of like a big solitaire from afar and could definitely be worn every day. 

I know it's soooo hard if they don't have it in the store because I never would have been able to decide on this one without seeing it and trying it on!  It was the real life wow that got me!! I REALLY wasn't planning on buying something like this today but when I saw it last week OMG!

I loooove the single diamond RG. The double one is so beautiful!! I think the two together would be so pretty too (mini pave/single RG)!! I know too many choices!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

surfergirljen said:


> Yes the single pave comes in small (or mini?), medium and large - the medium is about $8800 and that's the one I'm in love with and getting! The small is ADORABLE and so beautiful for layering... kind of like a big solitaire from afar and could definitely be worn every day.
> 
> I know it's soooo hard if they don't have it in the store because I never would have been able to decide on this one without seeing it and trying it on!  It was the real life wow that got me!! I REALLY wasn't planning on buying something like this today but when I saw it last week OMG!
> 
> I loooove the single diamond RG. The double one is so beautiful!! I think the two together would be so pretty too (mini pave/single RG)!! I know too many choices!!!



Yes too many choices!!! I hope they have some selection in Vegas (I think there are 3 Cartier boutiques) so I can decide what to get. I think it's between the single RG, double RG and small (mini) pave (2 of the 3). 

I would LOVE the all pave but would need to give up some H wish list items to get that one 


Please post pics when you get it! I will be GORGEOUS on you!


----------



## surfergirljen

I will! Thank you! And keep us posted if you need advice in VEGAS! OMG 3 boutiques in one city - funnnnn!


----------



## wren

surfergirljen said:


> Yes the single pave comes in small (or mini?), medium and large - the medium is about $8800 and that's the one I'm in love with and getting! The small is ADORABLE and so beautiful for layering... kind of like a big solitaire from afar and could definitely be worn every day.
> 
> I know it's soooo hard if they don't have it in the store because I never would have been able to decide on this one without seeing it and trying it on!  It was the real life wow that got me!! I REALLY wasn't planning on buying something like this today but when I saw it last week OMG!
> 
> I loooove the single diamond RG. The double one is so beautiful!! I think the two together would be so pretty too (mini pave/single RG)!! I know too many choices!!!



When are you getting your necklace?  Can not wait to see your modeling pics!!  My bday is coming up and I love orchids so I've been following this thread closely.  Congrats and can't wait to see!!

Any more news on possible price increase??


----------



## surfergirljen

wren said:


> When are you getting your necklace?  Can not wait to see your modeling pics!!  My bday is coming up and I love orchids so I've been following this thread closely.  Congrats and can't wait to see!!
> 
> Any more news on possible price increase??



Thank you!! Probably Friday, maybe Monday?

Yes the real possibility (according to my SA) of a price increase pushed me a bit... I wasn't going to buy it today but she said it usually happens around March/April and thought it probably would happen. I just did not want to accept that! I had hoped to save up for it slowly since I've spoiled myself pretty well this "quarter" already... LOL... but since there are only a few left and they might go up in price I kind of caved! 

Will post pics for sure - it's a gorgeous piece, I was chatting with my SA for a half hour and kept laying it on my hand and studying it... fell more and more in love with it every minute! By the end when I had to hand it back to her I was a goner... asked her to hold it while I thought about it and then emailed her back this afternoon to say I need that necklace!


----------



## wren

surfergirljen said:


> Thank you!! Probably Friday, maybe Monday?
> 
> Yes the real possibility (according to my SA) of a price increase pushed me a bit... I wasn't going to buy it today but she said it usually happens around March/April and thought it probably would happen. I just did not want to accept that! I had hoped to save up for it slowly since I've spoiled myself pretty well this "quarter" already... LOL... but since there are only a few left and they might go up in price I kind of caved!
> 
> Will post pics for sure - it's a gorgeous piece, I was chatting with my SA for a half hour and kept laying it on my hand and studying it... fell more and more in love with it every minute! By the end when I had to hand it back to her I was a goner... asked her to hold it while I thought about it and then emailed her back this afternoon to say I need that necklace!




Wow, I love that story!!  Congrats to you, and looking forward to your reveal.  Maybe I'll go look tomorrow, just for fun....


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> Yes Candice, saw the small one and it's SO PRETTY! Like a big solitaire almost but prettier up close!!
> 
> The medium was just perfect size wise for me... has some POW but not too much... I don't have it home yet nakedmosher I'm sorry!! I didn't have my camera on me today and left it so I could pay later this week and have it lengthened but it's SO PRETTY!!! You NEED to look at these!! I wonder if they'll have one in the Vegas store - apparently there are only 5 (now 4 - haha!) in North America and one of the four is in Vancouver so if you're serious you might want to call and have it ordered in? It's about a nickel size wise I'd say. Really wearable day to day or for fancy nights out! I love it because the sparkle is subtle but just so pretty!!



ooh nice! that's exactly what I would like....mind you I would love the medium size but it is out of my price range right now. maybe in a few years! I've broken my threshold for jewellery but I havn't reach the 8k per piece threshold yet LOL



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Yes too many choices!!! I hope they have some selection in Vegas (I think there are 3 Cartier boutiques) so I can decide what to get. I think it's between the single RG, double RG and small (mini) pave (2 of the 3).
> 
> I would LOVE the all pave but would need to give up some H wish list items to get that one
> 
> 
> Please post pics when you get it! I will be GORGEOUS on you!



If I do treat myself it will be when I go to vegas in June/ July...let me know what the cartier stores are like!!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

I was really pleasantly surprised at the price compared to comparable VCA pieces - I am not sure how much the medium pave cosmos is for example but to me they are pretty close and I'm sure it's more. The socrates being $14000+ now is insane! It's so pretty but even at $12,400 I took it back, I couldn't justify it for the amount of materials in it! (I know that's not the point but it was just so much for so few diamonds!!)  

The small orchid or the medium in pink gold with a diamond are really affordable! I mean not cheap but certainly within grasp if you save for a bit... I kind of assumed the medium would be $15K but that's more the price of the large and it's pretty big. Too big for me personally. 

I'm SO excited - I hope I get it Friday!! That will be one heck of a fun day - pick up my ring from Tiffany's and walk like 12 stores down to Cartier to pick up my orchid! God I'm spoiled....    But maybe looking at them will cheer me up when the baby is keeping me up all night and my poor stitches are killing me!


----------



## Bitten

I'm so pleased you're getting the medium pave!!! I am going to be glued to tPF waiting for modeling shots 

And now I'm intrigued that there's a small in the pave   I've never had any success in getting a pendant or a small necklace but maybe the small pave could be the one???


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> I was really pleasantly surprised at the price compared to comparable VCA pieces - I am not sure how much the medium pave cosmos is for example but to me they are pretty close and I'm sure it's more. The socrates being $14000+ now is insane! It's so pretty but even at $12,400 I took it back, I couldn't justify it for the amount of materials in it! (I know that's not the point but it was just so much for so few diamonds!!)
> 
> The small orchid or the medium in pink gold with a diamond are really affordable! I mean not cheap but certainly within grasp if you save for a bit... I kind of assumed the medium would be $15K but that's more the price of the large and it's pretty big. Too big for me personally.
> 
> I'm SO excited - I hope I get it Friday!! That will be one heck of a fun day - pick up my ring from Tiffany's and walk like 12 stores down to Cartier to pick up my orchid! God I'm spoiled....    But maybe looking at them will cheer me up when the baby is keeping me up all night and my poor stitches are killing me!


I really like the pink gold medium and the small pave...I'm going to save my sanity and wait until I go to vegas to try both on because if I go to the bloor boutique (or the one opening in yorkdale) I will not wait and buy it right away lol.

I hope you get both your upgrade and your necklace on Friday, you'll be on cloud nine you wont be able to stop smiling!!! I know sparkley jewellery cheers me up I have a feeling it does for you too! I cannot wait to see pictures of BOTH!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Candice0985 said:


> I really like the pink gold medium and the small pave...I'm going to save my sanity and wait until I go to vegas to try both on because if I go to the bloor boutique (or the one opening in yorkdale) I will not wait and buy it right away lol.
> 
> I hope you get both your upgrade and your necklace on Friday, you'll be on cloud nine you wont be able to stop smiling!!! I know sparkley jewellery cheers me up I have a feeling it does for you too! I cannot wait to see pictures of BOTH!!!



Bitten, you must try it on! It is so feminine and pretty and SPARKLY!

OMG Candice, they're opening a Cartier in Yorkdale?! Wow Yorkdale is scoring all the big names!! This should be interesting... I still prefer Tiffany's on Bloor and find them more accommodating, but I'm going to have to cruise that mall a LOT more soon! LOL! I like that my SA there is so nice and would agree to hold things for me etc. for a while - she knows I'll always come back eventually!  Bloor is closer right now but in the winter it would be nice to be inside! 

I know.... that sounds like a good plan. When is Vegas??  I REALLY did NOT go in there to buy a diamond necklace yesterday! So bad!!! I actually tried to find a way without opening a RED card up to put one on hold for a while or put a down payment down against future price increases, some way to sort of pace myself and not feel too spoiled in one month but it just wasn't working out!  And with just 5 left in the system right now... you can't even pre-pay for one at current prices if a price increase happens... and if you put down a downpayment on one it still isn't yours until you pay it off in full. It was entrapment! haha...  

Oh yes, sparkly jewelry has that effect for sure!    Having a baby is the best, of course... the biggest blessing. I love my DD's more than anything in the world. But I'm not going to lie, I've had two c-sections already and there are two little ones to contend with now too and there are days when you pretty much want to crawl under the covers and die in the first few months after giving birth... LOL... I'm going to take my little jewelry box with my real "treasures" (not the big one with my costume jewelry that the girls play princess in and THROW all over my floor, I mean the good stuff!) under the covers with me when that happens, put them ALL on at once and just stare at them! Haha...


----------



## Bitten

surfergirljen said:


> Bitten, you must try it on! It is so feminine and pretty and SPARKLY!
> 
> OMG Candice, they're opening a Cartier in Yorkdale?! Wow Yorkdale is scoring all the big names!! This should be interesting... I still prefer Tiffany's on Bloor and find them more accommodating, but I'm going to have to cruise that mall a LOT more soon! LOL! I like that my SA there is so nice and would agree to hold things for me etc. for a while - she knows I'll always come back eventually! Bloor is closer right now but in the winter it would be nice to be inside!
> 
> I know.... that sounds like a good plan. When is Vegas?? I REALLY did NOT go in there to buy a diamond necklace yesterday! So bad!!! I actually tried to find a way without opening a RED card up to put one on hold for a while or put a down payment down against future price increases, some way to sort of pace myself and not feel too spoiled in one month but it just wasn't working out! And with just 5 left in the system right now... you can't even pre-pay for one at current prices if a price increase happens... and if you put down a downpayment on one it still isn't yours until you pay it off in full. It was entrapment! haha...
> 
> Oh yes, sparkly jewelry has that effect for sure!    Having a baby is the best, of course... the biggest blessing. I love my DD's more than anything in the world. But I'm not going to lie, I've had two c-sections already and there are two little ones to contend with now too and there are days when you pretty much want to crawl under the covers and die in the first few months after giving birth... LOL... *I'm going to take my little jewelry box with my real "treasures" (not the big one with my costume jewelry that the girls play princess in and THROW all over my floor, I mean the good stuff!) under the covers with me when that happens, put them ALL on at once and just stare at them! Haha...*


 
Sounds like pretty good therapy to me lol...not that I'm an expert!!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> Bitten, you must try it on! It is so feminine and pretty and SPARKLY!
> 
> OMG Candice, they're opening a Cartier in Yorkdale?! Wow Yorkdale is scoring all the big names!! This should be interesting... I still prefer Tiffany's on Bloor and find them more accommodating, but I'm going to have to cruise that mall a LOT more soon! LOL! I like that my SA there is so nice and would agree to hold things for me etc. for a while - she knows I'll always come back eventually!  Bloor is closer right now but in the winter it would be nice to be inside!
> 
> I know.... that sounds like a good plan. When is Vegas??  I REALLY did NOT go in there to buy a diamond necklace yesterday! So bad!!! I actually tried to find a way without opening a RED card up to put one on hold for a while or put a down payment down against future price increases, some way to sort of pace myself and not feel too spoiled in one month but it just wasn't working out!  And with just 5 left in the system right now... you can't even pre-pay for one at current prices if a price increase happens... and if you put down a downpayment on one it still isn't yours until you pay it off in full. It was entrapment! haha...
> 
> Oh yes, sparkly jewelry has that effect for sure!    Having a baby is the best, of course... the biggest blessing. I love my DD's more than anything in the world. But I'm not going to lie, I've had two c-sections already and there are two little ones to contend with now too and there are days when you pretty much want to crawl under the covers and die in the first few months after giving birth... LOL... I'm going to take my little jewelry box with my real "treasures" (not the big one with my costume jewelry that the girls play princess in and THROW all over my floor, I mean the good stuff!) under the covers with me when that happens, put them ALL on at once and just stare at them! Haha...


ohhh yes they are! right across from tiffany! that whole hallway is dangerous for my wallet

vegas is in june so I have lots of time to save! the last time I was in Vegas was for my 24th bday and all I bought was jewellery then and I don't think the pattern is going to change except instead of judith ripka and silver pieces....I've moved on to gold, platinum and designer brands so I have some saving to do!!

I LOVE the image of you underneath your sheets with your VCA, Cartier, Tiffany etc glistening and sparkling around you....so content with your jewels:giggles:

I'm not going to lie...there's days where I pick up my big jewellery cabinet, bring it into the living room turn the TV on and just play with everything! You deserve to treat yourself for sure with 2 little girls and another on the way I think it is very important that you make YOU time!


----------



## Bitten

Candice0985 said:


> *I'm not going to lie...there's days where I pick up my big jewellery cabinet, bring it into the living room turn the TV on and just play with everything!*


 
Oh I'm so relieved someone else does this!! 

I try to hide it from DB and my family though because I think I probably get a slightly Gollum-esque face when I'm playing with all my pretties...


----------



## Bitten

surfergirljen said:


> *Yes the single pave comes in small (or mini?)*, medium and large - the medium is about $8800 and that's the one I'm in love with and getting! *The small is ADORABLE and so beautiful for layering... kind of like a big solitaire from afar and could definitely be worn every day.*


 
Hey jen, did you happen to get a price for the small/mini?

I did a website search but only comes up with the large or the medium size (going by pricing). I'd love to see the small/mini in real life and try it on  

Only problem is I'm in Australia and there is no boutique anywhere near me - at best I'm going to have to go to Sydney or perhaps Melbourne and ask to see it.  But even then, Australia doesn't get great stock in the jewellery lines. We seem to get ok stock in watches but the jewellery is a bit of a let-down


----------



## *jennifer*

Bitten said:


> Hey jen, did you happen to get a price for the small/mini?
> 
> I did a website search but only comes up with the large or the medium size (going by pricing). I'd love to see the small/mini in real life and try it on
> 
> Only problem is I'm in Australia and there is no boutique anywhere near me - at best I'm going to have to go to Sydney or perhaps Melbourne and ask to see it.  But even then, Australia doesn't get great stock in the jewellery lines. We seem to get ok stock in watches but the jewellery is a bit of a let-down


hope it's ok to answer for *surfergirljen*! The mini/small pave necklace with one orchid is $2925.


----------



## surfergirljen

Bitten said:


> Oh I'm so relieved someone else does this!!
> 
> I try to hide it from DB and my family though because I think I probably get a slightly Gollum-esque face when I'm playing with all my pretties...



Haha! I used to love to do that (before I even had anything that pretty) - just sit and watch "Friends" or SATC and organize my jewelry box... back before two little girls and their hands got into it and spread it everywhere! LOL...

Yesterday I had to do something like that for insurance purposes and it was fun! But a bit eye opening... holy crap I've bought a lot in 3 years!!!


----------



## Candice0985

Bitten said:


> Oh I'm so relieved someone else does this!!
> 
> I try to hide it from DB and my family though because I think I probably get a slightly Gollum-esque face when I'm playing with all my pretties...


my pretties


----------



## pandapharm

you gals are killing me!! everytime I see an update from this thread, I'm hoping someone finally posted some pics!!!


----------



## Bitten

pandapharm said:


> you gals are killing me!! everytime I see an update from this thread, I'm hoping someone finally posted some pics!!!


 
Well, just to torture you some more...


----------



## surfergirljen

haha... have to wait until Friday!! I'll see if I can photograph the mini/small one for you while I'm at it!


----------



## Candice0985

^thanks!!!


----------



## sjunky13

Yay, can't wait for pics!!!!!!


----------



## pandapharm

Bitten said:


> Well, just to torture you some more...



grrr!!!  I need to live vicariously through you ladies!!!


----------



## Bitten

Jen I cannot wait to see pics like everyone else!! The Cartier orchid line is one of those ones that is just so perfect and feminine and yet it still definitely seems to fly under the radar vis-a-vis something like VCA Alhambra...


----------



## Bitten

*jennifer* said:


> *hope it's ok to answer for surfergirljen! The mini/small pave necklace with one orchid is $2925.*


 
Oooooh....that's almost seriously tempting... 

Jen can you give any idea of the dimensions of the small/mini? I've tried looking for pics but I can't really find any. How big is the medium that you're getting?


----------



## queenp1n

Bitten - The mini is pretty small, less than half an inch for sure.  I took one home initially, but ended up exchanging it.  Was trying to find some modelling pics but I think I deleted them.

Jen - Can't wait to see some pictures! I've been stalking this thread waiting for pics too.

Here's a little something while we wait for the pics.


----------



## surfergirljen

queenp1n said:


> Bitten - The mini is pretty small, less than half an inch for sure.  I took one home initially, but ended up exchanging it.  Was trying to find some modelling pics but I think I deleted them.
> 
> Jen - Can't wait to see some pictures! I've been stalking this thread waiting for pics too.
> 
> Here's a little something while we wait for the pics.



WOW this is SO beautiful!! So exotic with the onyx!!! 

I totally agree Bitten - a perfectly "Cartier" statement without shouting LOOK I'M WEARING CARTIER! Which is right up my alley! 

Okay KIND of guessing now but I'd say the mini is like a dime and the medium a nickel, the large a quarter? 

It looks like queen's pave one is the mini and the onyx is a medium?? Does that sound right queen?


----------



## queenp1n

Jen - Thanks for the sweet comment! In terms of size comparisons, the onyx is the size of the medium, but the mini is actually still a bit smaller than the pave in mine....I guess to put it in perspective, my pave has 9 diamonds on the largest part of the petal and the mini had 5 if I remember correctly.


----------



## pandapharm

queenp1n said:


> Bitten - The mini is pretty small, less than half an inch for sure.  I took one home initially, but ended up exchanging it.  Was trying to find some modelling pics but I think I deleted them.
> 
> Jen - Can't wait to see some pictures! I've been stalking this thread waiting for pics too.
> 
> Here's a little something while we wait for the pics.



gorgeous!!! good to know for the size comparison. the pave on yours looks perfect, I imagine the mini would be so tiny! the onyx looks great on you!! I think I will put away in my notes for future reference that the medium looks like the perfect size 

jen, are you going to model the one-diamond for us too??


----------



## wren

Has anyone seen the white gold, diamond and sapphire orchid earrings irl?  My local boutique didn't have them, but they look beautiful on the web site.


----------



## acrowcounted

wren said:


> Has anyone seen the white gold, diamond and sapphire orchid earrings irl?  My local boutique didn't have them, but they look beautiful on the web site.



I've tried on the ring and it is GORGEOUS. However the orchids on the ring were too large for my hand and looked gaudy so I didn't buy it. The husband said it looked ridiculous. But earrings...hmmm....


----------



## Candice0985

omg one more sleep till friday...and you know what may happen on friday.....orchid necklace pictures!!!! LOL


----------



## Candice0985

queenp1n said:


> Bitten - The mini is pretty small, less than half an inch for sure.  I took one home initially, but ended up exchanging it.  Was trying to find some modelling pics but I think I deleted them.
> 
> Jen - Can't wait to see some pictures! I've been stalking this thread waiting for pics too.
> 
> Here's a little something while we wait for the pics.


gorgeous it is so unique! looks beautiful on you


----------



## wren

acrowcounted said:


> I've tried on the ring and it is GORGEOUS. However the orchids on the ring were too large for my hand and looked gaudy so I didn't buy it. The husband said it looked ridiculous. But earrings...hmmm....



Thanks for the info.  Sounds beautiful!


----------



## Bitten

surfergirljen said:


> WOW this is SO beautiful!! So exotic with the onyx!!!
> 
> I totally agree Bitten - *a perfectly "Cartier" statement without shouting LOOK I'M WEARING CARTIER! Which is right up my alley! *
> 
> Okay KIND of guessing now but I'd say the mini is like a dime and the medium a nickel, the large a quarter?
> 
> It looks like queen's pave one is the mini and the onyx is a medium?? Does that sound right queen?


 
I know, I think it is subtle and a bit 'in-the-know' if you know what I mean? Which I really like 

Ok from what *queen* is saying, it's around 1cm across - I see what you're saying about how it would look like a large solitaire from a distance until you get up close to see the detail...I'm not put off by that I have to say! I've had so much difficulty finding a pendant/necklace but maybe this could finally be the one??!!

Oy, I should just focus on yellow diamonds right now...


----------



## Candice0985

Bitten said:


> I know, I think it is subtle and a bit 'in-the-know' if you know what I mean? Which I really like
> 
> Ok from what *queen* is saying, it's around 1cm across - I see what you're saying about how it would look like a large solitaire from a distance until you get up close to see the detail...I'm not put off by that I have to say! I've had so much difficulty finding a pendant/necklace but maybe this could finally be the one??!!
> 
> Oy, I should just focus on yellow diamonds right now...


whether you're focusing on cartier paved orchids or yellow diamonds. either way you are not hurting


----------



## Bitten

Candice0985 said:


> whether you're focusing on cartier paved orchids or yellow diamonds. either way you are not hurting


 
Oh, but I am my friend, I am...


----------



## Candice0985

LOL tortured by sparklies! both are amazing...how do you choose!?


----------



## surfergirljen

Candice0985 said:


> omg one more sleep till friday...and you know what may happen on friday.....orchid necklace pictures!!!! LOL



YAYAYAYAY! I know!!! So excited, ring AND orchid!!! It'll be ready as of 2:00... happy day!!

Bitten I'll see if she'll let me model the mini for you! It isn't TOO small but yeah, I definitely think Queen is right - hers looks a bit bigger than the mini and smaller than the medium. 

There are a pair of orchid earrings in the boutique too so I'll try to photograph them - I think they are the same size as the medium pendant and SO PRETTY!!

YAYAYAY!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Candice0985 said:


> LOL tortured by sparklies! both are amazing...how do you choose!?



LOL... if you're crazy like me you get both! Yikes... been so bad lately!!! But they are SO PRETTY!!! 

Okay will definitely try to photograph the small one for you!! Wish me luck!


----------



## wren

surfergirljen said:


> YAYAYAYAY! I know!!! So excited, ring AND orchid!!! It'll be ready as of 2:00... happy day!!
> 
> Bitten I'll see if she'll let me model the mini for you! It isn't TOO small but yeah, I definitely think Queen is right - hers looks a bit bigger than the mini and smaller than the medium.
> 
> There are a pair of orchid earrings in the boutique too so I'll try to photograph them - I think they are the same size as the medium pendant and SO PRETTY!!
> 
> YAYAYAY!!!



Can't wait to see!!!!


----------



## Bitten

surfergirljen said:


> LOL... if you're crazy like me you get both! Yikes... been so bad lately!!! But they are SO PRETTY!!!
> 
> Okay will definitely try to photograph the small one for you!! Wish me luck!


 
You will officially be my hero  I just can't get up the courage to take pics in store...it's weird, I know other people do it so it's not unheard of...I'm just a wuss :shame:

Candice, they are holding me down and blinding me with their sparkliness...it is SO BAD!!


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> YAYAYAYAY! I know!!! So excited, ring AND orchid!!! It'll be ready as of 2:00... happy day!!
> 
> Bitten I'll see if she'll let me model the mini for you! It isn't TOO small but yeah, I definitely think Queen is right - hers looks a bit bigger than the mini and smaller than the medium.
> 
> There are a pair of orchid earrings in the boutique too so I'll try to photograph them - I think they are the same size as the medium pendant and SO PRETTY!!
> 
> YAYAYAY!!!


YAY!!! i'm so excited for you!!  I can't wait for pictures of your new pieces!!
I'm also looking forward to see the mini modeled


----------



## surfergirljen

Bitten said:


> You will officially be my hero  I just can't get up the courage to take pics in store...it's weird, I know other people do it so it's not unheard of...I'm just a wuss :shame:
> 
> Candice, they are holding me down and blinding me with their sparkliness...it is SO BAD!!



LOL... I'm SUCH a chicken too but will do it for you guys! I know this sales associate pretty well and can tell her my BFF would love to see the small one modelled - hopefully she'll smell more sales and let me take the pic!!


----------



## pandapharm

surfergirljen said:
			
		

> LOL... I'm SUCH a chicken too but will do it for you guys! I know this sales associate pretty well and can tell her my BFF would love to see the small one modelled - hopefully she'll smell more sales and let me take the pic!!



yay way to take one for the team!! can't wait to get off work tomorrow to see these pretty pics!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Today is the day!!!

Can't wait to see your pics *surfer!*


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey girls!! SO sorry for the looooong wait - two different cameras and a lot of pics to go through! But here she is!  So excited to share with you!!! Sorry it's so hard to photograph one's own neck with a huge camera!


----------



## sjunky13

Jenn, that is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That it the medium? WOW!


----------



## surfergirljen

That's the medium!! And I snuck a few pics (not modelling sorry!) of the small one for my girls... 

So this is it beside the pave/onyx one that Queen modelled earlier (which is TO DIE FOR! So pretty!)... I believe the onyx and my pave are the same size, and as you can see Queen was TOTALLY right - her pave is between the small pictured here and my medium. It's SO pretty and delicate! I think it's just under $3,000? The nice thing is there is kind of a size for everyone! 

The earrings pictured here I think are bigger than my medium! Or at LEAST the same size... sigh!!!


----------



## Candice0985

this is just perfection!!!!!! was today the best day ever!???


----------



## Candice0985

thanks for the small orchid pictures. new obsession... and must start saving all my money!


----------



## sjunky13

Candice0985 said:


> thanks for the small orchid pictures. new obsession... and must start saving all my money!


 

Same! I want those earrings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jenn, how were the earrings IRL? OMG. They look amazing!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Wow Jen, absolutely stunning!!!  Congrats!  The perfect necklace!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Candice0985 said:


> this is just perfection!!!!!! was today the best day ever!???



OMG Candice... beyond! I felt insanely lucky and just a little bit high after going from Tiffany's to CARTIER!! LOL!!!  It's too much!!!

Yes these orchids are so so pretty - I loooove the onyx and pave one now too! There is a big difference between the small and medium in that I think it's kind of hard from any distance to see what the motif/shape of the small one is... IMHO the one paired with the onyx is large enough to say "orchid" from a few feet away but I'm not 100% sure about the small... it does give off a heck of a lot of sparkle though!!!

The small is just PERFECT for layering I think! Can you imagine with a DBTY platinum just above it? Sigh!!! I have to take more pics to properly capture the sparkle - just walking into those stores is blinding!!

One more (medium size pendant):


----------



## sjunky13

OMG , look at these earrings! http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/n8047900-caresse-dorchidées-par-cartier-earrings

I love onyx! Jenn you need matching earrings!!


----------



## Candice0985

sjunky13 said:


> Same! I want those earrings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jenn, how were the earrings IRL? OMG. They look amazing!


perhaps they can be the replacement for your tiffany jewellery you aren't happy with?


----------



## wantitneedit

wow wow wow!   perfect size for  your neck and the right amount of bling.  it looks gorgeous on, gonna be some serious enabling here.  congrats on this and your upcoming new baby! does the orchid motif sit slightly off centre?


----------



## surfergirljen

sjunky13 said:


> Same! I want those earrings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jenn, how were the earrings IRL? OMG. They look amazing!



No, sjunky - the are RIDICULOUSLY GORGEOUS. Like insane. They're huge and SO SPARKLY - you HAVE to save up for them!!! They are truly special!!!!!


----------



## sjunky13

That onyx necklace is $8275 for anyone intrested!LOL


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> OMG Candice... beyond! I felt insanely lucky and just a little bit high after going from Tiffany's to CARTIER!! LOL!!!  It's too much!!!
> 
> Yes these orchids are so so pretty - I loooove the onyx and pave one now too!
> 
> The small is just PERFECT for layering I think! Can you imagine with a DBTY platinum just above it? Sigh!!! I have to take more pics to properly capture the sparkle - just walking into those stores is blinding!!


sigh....
did you have the chain lengthened or is the necklace originally 18 inches?


----------



## wren

Absolutely to die for!!!  So gorgeous!!!  Thank you for sharing all your photos.  I totally love them all!!!!


----------



## sjunky13

Candice0985 said:


> perhaps they can be the replacement for your tiffany jewellery you aren't happy with?


 


surfergirljen said:


> No, sjunky - the are RIDICULOUSLY GORGEOUS. Like insane. They're huge and SO SPARKLY - you HAVE to save up for them!!! They are truly special!!!!!


 

Girls don't tempt me, after my bad phone experience with VCA today! LOL


----------



## surfergirljen

kohl_mascara said:


> Wow Jen, absolutely stunning!!!  Congrats!  The perfect necklace!!!



Thank you hon!!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

sjunky13 said:


> That onyx necklace is $8275 for anyone intrested!LOL


and the mini is just under 3k...definitely attainable with a bit of saving. excellent


----------



## Candice0985

sjunky13 said:


> Girls don't tempt me, after my bad phone experience with VCA today! LOL


LOL i know I read that...absolutely ridiculous! well you love cartier....just sayin...


----------



## surfergirljen

Candice0985 said:


> sigh....
> did you have the chain lengthened or is the necklace originally 18 inches?



I did have it lengthened... I have a bale at 16 now (It think it comes with 14 and 16 on it) and at 18... depending on the outfit I can wear it both ways but usually prefer mine longer.  



wren said:


> Absolutely to die for!!!  So gorgeous!!!  Thank you for sharing all your photos.  I totally love them all!!!!



You're so welcome!!  It's such a great resource to come here especially if you can't buy IRL! 



sjunky13 said:


> Girls don't tempt me, after my bad phone experience with VCA today! LOL



Oh now I have to run to the VCA thread and see what trouble you've gotten into!!!  



Candice0985 said:


> and the mini is just under 3k...definitely attainable with a bit of saving. excellent



EXACTLY!!! Cartier for everyone! LOL!


----------



## sjunky13

LOL. I am wondering if those earrings pictured are the large? probally! 28K (( LOL


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

WOW!! It looks amazing on you! And the earrings are TDF!!! Thank you so much for sharing the photos!!


----------



## sjunky13

Now for the ring upgrade pics!!!!


----------



## gga

When my LASIK failed, and I had to go back into glasses, they showed me frames in this line.  I fell in love with them.  I ended up getting my regular glasses in the 18 kt RG version and my sunglasses in the 18kt YG version.  They've ended up being my most worn jewelry item.  I have been so tired I've run off to work without watch or wedding ring, but glasses never get forgotten.

I was really surprised to find that they had done glasses frames in orchid.


----------



## Candice0985

gga said:


> When my LASIK failed, and I had to go back into glasses, they showed me frames in this line.  I fell in love with them.  I ended up getting my regular glasses in the 18 kt RG version and my sunglasses in the 18kt YG version.  They've ended up being my most worn jewelry item.  I have been so tired I've run off to work without watch or wedding ring, but glasses never get forgotten.
> 
> I was really surprised to find that they had done glasses frames in orchid.


that's so interesting! I had no idea they did gold eye glasses! would you be able to post a link or a picture? I don't think I have ever seen the orchid glasses!


----------



## wren

surfergirljen said:


> No, sjunky - the are RIDICULOUSLY GORGEOUS. Like insane. They're huge and SO SPARKLY - you HAVE to save up for them!!! They are truly special!!!!!



Did you happen to see the earrings that are like the ones you took pics of, but also have blue sapphires in them?  If so, what did you think??  I'm obsessing over these earrings!!  Thanks again for your beautiful photos!!


----------



## gga

Candice0985 said:


> that's so interesting! I had no idea they did gold eye glasses! would you be able to post a link or a picture? I don't think I have ever seen the orchid glasses!



Cartier offers at least a couple dozen frames/styles in 18 kt, in white, yellow, or rose gold.  I think this style also came with pave sapphires or diamonds, but that was so far out of budget and lifestyle for me that I didn't even bother looking at them.  Mine have a single teensy diamond in the center of the orchid.  Only one person has ever noticed or recognized them, but they're beautiful and give me joy every time I put them on.

The frames are rimless, very light and delicate.  They're very subtle, not nearly as gorgeous or noticeable as the necklaces in the line, but they're phenomenal, and I've not tired of them in 18 months of wear.

These are RG, and I can barely tell any difference between RG and YG in this frame.  Put next to the RG Ballon Bleu, the frames really look far less rosy, for lack of a better term.  Still like them, though.


----------



## Candice0985

gga said:


> Cartier offers at least a couple dozen frames/styles in 18 kt, in white, yellow, or rose gold.  I think this style also came with pave sapphires or diamonds, but that was so far out of budget and lifestyle for me that I didn't even bother looking at them.  Mine have a single teensy diamond in the center of the orchid.  Only one person has ever noticed or recognized them, but they're beautiful and give me joy every time I put them on.
> 
> The frames are rimless, very light and delicate.  They're very subtle, not nearly as gorgeous or noticeable as the necklaces in the line, but they're phenomenal, and I've not tired of them in 18 months of wear.


wow they sounds beautiful...i'm off to search for images of these frames


----------



## pandapharm

Jen the medium pave is beautiful on you!!!!! I think that is what I'm going to have to save up for for whenever I finally get married..gives me plenty of time to save 



gga said:


> Cartier offers at least a couple dozen frames/styles in 18 kt, in white, yellow, or rose gold.  I think this style also came with pave sapphires or diamonds, but that was so far out of budget and lifestyle for me that I didn't even bother looking at them.  Mine have a single teensy diamond in the center of the orchid.  Only one person has ever noticed or recognized them, but they're beautiful and give me joy every time I put them on.
> 
> The frames are rimless, very light and delicate.  They're very subtle, not nearly as gorgeous or noticeable as the necklaces in the line, but they're phenomenal, and I've not tired of them in 18 months of wear.
> 
> These are RG, and I can barely tell any difference between RG and YG in this frame.  Put next to the RG Ballon Bleu, the frames really look far less rosy, for lack of a better term.  Still like them, though.



these glasses are so pretty!! very delicate and chic!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Congrats on your pendant jen 

I really like your glasses gga! If I wore glasses I would wear these ones for sure


----------



## ryu_chan

Congrats! Your ring upgrade and now this! The pendant looks perfect on you.


----------



## periogirl28

gga said:


> Cartier offers at least a couple dozen frames/styles in 18 kt, in white, yellow, or rose gold. I think this style also came with pave sapphires or diamonds, but that was so far out of budget and lifestyle for me that I didn't even bother looking at them. Mine have a single teensy diamond in the center of the orchid. Only one person has ever noticed or recognized them, but they're beautiful and give me joy every time I put them on.
> 
> The frames are rimless, very light and delicate. They're very subtle, not nearly as gorgeous or noticeable as the necklaces in the line, but they're phenomenal, and I've not tired of them in 18 months of wear.
> 
> These are RG, and I can barely tell any difference between RG and YG in this frame. Put next to the RG Ballon Bleu, the frames really look far less rosy, for lack of a better term. Still like them, though.


 
Gosh I love this! Need new frames, going to bug my SA!


----------



## periogirl28

*Jen* totally in love with your new sparkly orchid!!


----------



## gga

periogirl28 said:


> Gosh I love this! Need new frames, going to bug my SA!



When I got these back in 2009, I had to order them sight-unseen.  My local Cartier boutique only carries sunglasses, and there was only one optical shop in town that had a contract to carry the more expensive Cartier frames.  They didn't have these in stock.  

I asked the store owners about gold Cartier frames in general, and they said most places in my state don't stock them, that you have to order them in if you want them, if the store even has a contract in the first place.

All this blather is to say that if your SA and Cartier boutique don't have them, like mine, try Cartier-authorized optical shops, and go to the biggest one in your area.  That may be your best bet to see them.  After I ordered mine "blind" (so to speak), after the shop owners saw them in person, they liked them enough to keep one orchidee frame at a time in stock, just so they could at least show customers what they're ordering.  The frames don't photograph nearly as nicely as they appear in person.  I think the shop was more shocked than I was at how beautiful they are.

And even the solid 18kt Cartier frames are far less expensive than their popular jewelry. These are much closer in price to the small necklace than the large.  At least, pre-lenses they are.


----------



## surfergirljen

wantitneedit said:


> wow wow wow!   perfect size for  your neck and the right amount of bling.  it looks gorgeous on, gonna be some serious enabling here.  congrats on this and your upcoming new baby! does the orchid motif sit slightly off centre?



Thanks everyone!!!

No it's perfectly centred - probably just not on my awkward self-photos! 

OMG the earrings... what a set that would be!!!


----------



## I'll take two

surfergirljen said:


> Hey girls!! SO sorry for the looooong wait - two different cameras and a lot of pics to go through! But here she is!  So excited to share with you!!! Sorry it's so hard to photograph one's own neck with a huge camera!


Stunning !! Congrats


----------



## surfergirljen

Thanks everyone!!!

I pulled some screen grabs of the small, medium and large orchid pave necklace ... aprox $3900, $8900 and $15,900 respectively just for some more enabling fun!


----------



## surfergirljen

ps those glasses are SPECTACULAR! Must make having to wear glasses worth it!!  

Here are the pave earrings in three sizes too (the large are $28K I think - gah!)  ... and the sapphire/pave ones! (which are STUNNING!)

... and my next obsession - the multi-orchid necklace! but NOT FOR A LONG TIME! LOL... I swear!!!


----------



## pandapharm

droool!!! so the smaller pave one you took a pic of in the store is the same as the first "small" pave that's 3900? or is there a mini (that's around 2000), small, medium, and large?


----------



## pandapharm

sadly, I think the closest boutiques to me that carry jewelry are either Chicago or King of Prussia in Pennsylvania. Chicago has an obscene sales tax so that's unfortunate. I dream of owning this (in some crazy alternate reality where I am a millionaire )


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

surfergirljen said:


> Hey girls!! SO sorry for the looooong wait - two different cameras and a lot of pics to go through! But here she is!  So excited to share with you!!! Sorry it's so hard to photograph one's own neck with a huge camera!



Wow holy moly!!! I think you have the best taste ever, your orchid is divine and I spy your gorgeous ring in the mix too!!! Congrats sweetie, you did good


----------



## wren

surfergirljen said:


> Thanks everyone!!!
> 
> I pulled some screen grabs of the small, medium and large orchid pave necklace ... aprox $3900, $8900 and $15,900 respectively just for some more enabling fun!



Thanks for posting all those great pics.  I think you got the perfect size necklace, it looks fantastic on you!!!


----------



## Bitten

Jen!!!!! OMG OMG OMG!!! Your pendant is DIVINE!!!

I love those modeling pics girl - it's exactly what you were after - elegant, statement but still perfect for every day 

And you are a champion for getting those sneaky shots of the mini - I agree with Candice, it's Cartier for all of us 

I'm seriously so excited for you - I love it when jewelry works out so well 

Now, how can I get myself to the States to a Cartier store...


----------



## pinkpol15h

Soooo pretty and understated!


----------



## More4Me

Omgoodness!! That collection is to die for


----------



## surfergirljen

pandapharm said:


> droool!!! so the smaller pave one you took a pic of in the store is the same as the first "small" pave that's 3900? or is there a mini (that's around 2000), small, medium, and large?



Shoot sorry - yes it's the same small/mini one that I photographed in the store and it's $2900, not $3900. Just under $3K.   

The small and mini are the same - I'm not sure what to call it! I think there are 3 sizes if I'm correct.


----------



## surfergirljen

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Wow holy moly!!! I think you have the best taste ever, your orchid is divine and I spy your gorgeous ring in the mix too!!! Congrats sweetie, you did good



You are so sweet, thank you!!!

This is bad though... I've definitely gotten a "taste" for Cartier now... Tiffany's has some competition for my next obsession!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Bitten said:


> Jen!!!!! OMG OMG OMG!!! Your pendant is DIVINE!!!
> 
> I love those modeling pics girl - it's exactly what you were after - elegant, statement but still perfect for every day
> 
> And you are a champion for getting those sneaky shots of the mini - I agree with Candice, it's Cartier for all of us
> 
> I'm seriously so excited for you - I love it when jewelry works out so well
> 
> Now, how can I get myself to the States to a Cartier store...



Thank you Bitten!!! I'm realllly happy with it... I could fall for the large too but this is so every day wearable and feminine! (and half the price too!) I'm so glad I saw those Jennifer Garner pictures for inspiration or I'd never have thought to go looking at Cartier for a necklace! 

ALL of them sparkled SO much in the store - it's so frustrating trying to capture it with a camera at home but at least you get a good sense of the size and even of the pave work - in the store the sparkle is so blinding you can't see those details!  

Sigh... it's a gorgeous collection... I want to see more orchids up on this board soon! My SA kept suggesting a price increase was in the works... eek!


----------



## pandapharm

surfergirljen said:


> Shoot sorry - yes it's the same small/mini one that I photographed in the store and it's $2900, not $3900. Just under $3K.
> 
> The small and mini are the same - I'm not sure what to call it! I think there are 3 sizes if I'm correct.



okay, gotcha! Thanks again for scoping it all out for us! oh those neverending price increases...half of me wishes I had the funds to just buy it now and save it for down the road 

I hope to be seeing more of these on the boards as well!!! more eye candy is never a bad thing! and hopefully there will be more than 5 of them available throughout the country and they'll keep more in stock in the boutiques!


----------



## surfergirljen

LOL - part of me almost wondered if she pulled that number out of thin air to push me to buy it right now - haha... she could see I couldn't put the thing down the whole time we were talking and all I needed was a little "price increase" here and a little "oops only 5 in the entire CONTINENT and it's Valentine's Day tomorrow, we're so busy..." there... LOL!  

This is a staple though and they'll always be making them apparently... so don't worry, they'll find you one when you're ready and we'll be waiting to see it on you!!!


----------



## pandapharm

surfergirljen said:


> LOL - part of me almost wondered if she pulled that number out of thin air to push me to buy it right now - haha... she could see I couldn't put the thing down the whole time we were talking and all I needed was a little "price increase" here and a little "oops only 5 in the entire CONTINENT and it's Valentine's Day tomorrow, we're so busy..." there... LOL!
> 
> This is a staple though and they'll always be making them apparently... so don't worry, they'll find you one when you're ready and we'll be waiting to see it on you!!!



hahhaha oh true...those SAs..so clever!!!! well we all win because you brought home that beauty!!! and thanks for the support...I will for sure be back to show you ladies, even if it takes 5 years! :wondering


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

No rose gold orchids in all of Vegas!!! Theyre shipping a few which will arrive thurs and I'll take pics then! Debating between the single and double in the RG.


----------



## Candice0985

I can't wait to see!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> No rose gold orchids in all of Vegas!!! Theyre shipping a few which will arrive thurs and I'll take pics then! Debating between the single and double in the RG.


 
Your in Vegas  lucky lucky Gah I love that place!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Sammyjoe said:


> Your in Vegas  lucky lucky Gah I love that place!!



For work! But I have made stopovers in VCA, Cartier and Hermes to get my fix!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ work or play, its one of the best places to be! I hope you find some great treasures!


----------



## Candice0985

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> For work! But I have made stopovers in VCA, Cartier and Hermes to get my fix!!


lucky lady! I'm going to vegas in the summer and I was hoping to check out the mini and RG orchid necklaces while there...thanks for the tip I'll have to make sure they have the stock before I go!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Candice0985 said:


> lucky lady! I'm going to vegas in the summer and I was hoping to check out the mini and RG orchid necklaces while there...thanks for the tip I'll have to make sure they have the stock before I go!



They were more than happy to check the other stores and get them shipped in from Dallas before I leave the city. Very accommodating. I can't wait to try them! 

They did have the medium and large pave diamond rings in the store which were stunning!!! 

I will make sure to get the sneak pics of the RG rings for everyone to see.


----------



## sjunky13

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> They were more than happy to check the other stores and get them shipped in from Dallas before I leave the city. Very accommodating. I can't wait to try them!
> 
> They did have the medium and large pave diamond rings in the store which were stunning!!!
> 
> I will make sure to get the sneak pics of the RG rings for everyone to see.


 Have fun hun! Cartier has great service and I love the jewelry!


----------



## pandapharm

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> They were more than happy to check the other stores and get them shipped in from Dallas before I leave the city. Very accommodating. I can't wait to try them!
> 
> They did have the medium and large pave diamond rings in the store which were stunning!!!
> 
> I will make sure to get the sneak pics of the RG rings for everyone to see.



have fun!!! great to hear they are so accommodating, that is definitely how every high end designer should operate!! can't wait to see your pics and what you end up getting!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Is it crazy of me to think the pricing of the orchid line as "reasonable"???  I mean, in comparison to VCA, the items are a steal, LOL.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

kohl_mascara said:
			
		

> Is it crazy of me to think the pricing of the orchid line as "reasonable"???  I mean, in comparison to VCA, the items are a steal, LOL.



Oh how our minds are warped.


----------



## kohl_mascara

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Oh how our minds are warped.



"Look honey, instead of getting the VCA Cosmos pave ring for $24,900, I got the Cartier Orchid pave ring for $8,575. See darling, I've saved us over $16,000.  Plus tax!!!" 

LOL, actually the prices are comparable to the frivole line (about $100 difference here and there). But do you think this reasoning will fly???


----------



## ryu_chan

kohl_mascara said:


> "Look honey, instead of getting the VCA Cosmos pave ring for $24,900, I got the Cartier Orchid pave ring for $8,575. See darling, I've saved us over $16,000.  Plus tax!!!"
> 
> LOL, actually the prices are comparable to the frivole line (about $100 difference here and there). But do you think this reasoning will fly???


Well, I think VCA Cosmos is not quite the same level as the medium Orchid. The Cosmos line has a lot of presence and a lot more diamonds.  In terms of presence, small Cosmos might be comparable to large Orchid. So saving 16k would be really stretching it


----------



## kohl_mascara

ryu_chan said:


> Well, I think VCA Cosmos is not quite the same level as the medium Orchid. The Cosmos line has a lot of presence and a lot more diamonds.  In terms of presence, small Cosmos might be comparable to large Orchid. So saving 16k would be really stretching it



Don't be so defensive over the Cosmos line, I know the line has more "presence" or whatever you say, than the orchid. I was just kidding. Obviously I'm comparing apples to oranges here in terms of carat weight, gold vs. platinum, workmanship, etc. but I was also trying highlight the fact that our perceptions are a little skewed when it comes to these things. In the end, they ARE, after all, two pave diamond pendants. Most guys probably couldn't tell the difference (besides the size) between the two and I thought the statement would be funny in jest.

I never meant it to be serious in rationalizing a purchase between the two.


----------



## Bitten

kohl_mascara said:


> *"Look honey, instead of getting the VCA Cosmos pave ring for $24,900, I got the Cartier Orchid pave ring for $8,575. See darling, I've saved us over $16,000. Plus tax!!!"*
> 
> LOL, actually the prices are comparable to the frivole line (about $100 difference here and there). But do you think this reasoning will fly???


 
Hmmmmm...I'm liking this logic 

So DB is going to Miami for work in a month or so, he'll be there for one day and I was hoping to get him to pick the mini up from the Cartier boutique there - does anyone have any advice re. which is the best boutique to go to (I was thinking perhaps the Cartier in Saks at Dadeland Mall? - it seems to have the best range of goods - also DB can pick up a Tag watch he's been lusting over for himself at the same time).


----------



## Candice0985

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> They were more than happy to check the other stores and get them shipped in from Dallas before I leave the city. Very accommodating. I can't wait to try them!
> 
> They did have the medium and large pave diamond rings in the store which were stunning!!!
> 
> I will make sure to get the sneak pics of the RG rings for everyone to see.


Have fun!! I'll be looking forward to pics  we're thinking of staying at the new Aria hotel, I don't know much about it. we always stay at different places each time we go!



pandapharm said:


> have fun!!! great to hear they are so accommodating, that is definitely how every high end designer should operate!! can't wait to see your pics and what you end up getting!!


agree! one of my pet peeves is when stores make you feel like you are inconveniencing them to shop there!!



kohl_mascara said:


> Is it crazy of me to think the pricing of the orchid line as "reasonable"???  I mean, in comparison to VCA, the items are a steal, LOL.


no not at all! that was my first thought when Jen mentioned the price of the medium



kohl_mascara said:


> "Look honey, instead of getting the VCA Cosmos pave ring for $24,900, I got the Cartier Orchid pave ring for $8,575. See darling, I've saved us over $16,000.  Plus tax!!!"
> 
> LOL, actually the prices are comparable to the frivole line (about $100 difference here and there). But do you think this reasoning will fly???


:lolots: responsible retail therapy right!?


----------



## kohl_mascara

Bitten said:


> Hmmmmm...I'm liking this logic
> 
> So DB is going to Miami for work in a month or so, he'll be there for one day and I was hoping to get him to pick the mini up from the Cartier boutique there - does anyone have any advice re. which is the best boutique to go to (I was thinking perhaps the Cartier in Saks at Dadeland Mall? - it seems to have the best range of goods - also DB can pick up a Tag watch he's been lusting over for himself at the same time).



Oh wow, how exciting!!  After looking at Jen's pictures, I really think it is a gorgeous piece and at such a reasonable price, too. Very dainty but still a lot of presence. 

I think buying from a department store is always a better idea. At the boutique, purchases typically can only be exchanged or returned for store credit.  The window for an exchange is also smaller.  At a department store, such as Saks or Neiman's, you can freely exchange/return in a much longer time period and I feel the customer service is also usually a little better especially if you run into a problem with the product.  Plus you can get points by using your Saks card


----------



## kohl_mascara

Candice0985 said:


> Have fun!! I'll be looking forward to pics  we're thinking of staying at the new Aria hotel, I don't know much about it. we always stay at different places each time we go!
> 
> 
> agree! one of my pet peeves is when stores make you feel like you are inconveniencing them to shop there!!
> 
> 
> no not at all! that was my first thought when Jen mentioned the price of the medium
> 
> 
> :lolots: responsible retail therapy right!?



Wait, when are you going to Vegas?  I'm going to be in Vegas in May!!!!  I'm going to be on a ban but I can always look!! LOL.


----------



## Candice0985

kohl_mascara said:


> Wait, when are you going to Vegas?  I'm going to be in Vegas in May!!!!  I'm going to be on a ban but I can always look!! LOL.


I'm not going till June or july  I'm planning waaay ahead!!!

remember what happens in Vegas, stays in vegas....there's no such thing as a ban on anything there!! LOL


----------



## kohl_mascara

Candice0985 said:


> I'm not going till June or july  I'm planning waaay ahead!!!
> 
> remember what happens in Vegas, stays in vegas....there's no such thing as a ban on anything there!! LOL



That's okay!! It's always good to plan ahead, especially when you are going during the busy months.  Weather in June will be nice, but in July, it'll be getting a little toasty haha.  Aria is beautiful and has a nice. . .perfumey smell to it.  I can't smell the smoke in the casinos at all, unlike the older hotels, who have the stale cigarette/cigar smoke smell. . .lol.

Haha, you're so bad!  I'm going to save my money and really treat myself to something after I pass the bar.  I can't reward myself if I don't!!!


----------



## Candice0985

kohl_mascara said:


> That's okay!! It's always good to plan ahead, especially when you are going during the busy months.  Weather in June will be nice, but in July, it'll be getting a little toasty haha.  Aria is beautiful and has a nice. . .perfumey smell to it.  I can't smell the smoke in the casinos at all, unlike the older hotels, who have the stale cigarette/cigar smoke smell. . .lol.
> 
> Haha, you're so bad!  I'm going to save my money and really treat myself to something after I pass the bar.  I can't reward myself if I don't!!!


oh I know, last time I went was for my 24th bday 2 years ago and we went in august...OMG it was HOT! I think it was 50 degree celcius ...or like 120 farenheit something absolutely ridiculous!

I agree you should save your splurge for when you want to celebrate passing the bar, much more meaningful


----------



## Bitten

kohl_mascara said:


> Oh wow, how exciting!! *After looking at Jen's pictures, I really think it is a gorgeous piece and at such a reasonable price, too. Very dainty but still a lot of presence. *
> 
> I think buying from a department store is always a better idea. At the boutique, purchases typically can only be exchanged or returned for store credit. The window for an exchange is also smaller. At a department store, such as Saks or Neiman's, you can freely exchange/return in a much longer time period and I feel the customer service is also usually a little better especially if you run into a problem with the product. Plus you can get points by using your Saks card


 
I'm hoping so - I have honestly had so much difficulty finding a pendant or necklace to wear. I've looked for years and just haven't been able to find THE one. I tried the rose gold single diamond orchid pendant in Paris a while ago, but didn't end up getting it - I didn't quite feel it had the 'ooomph' I need (not to mention, ended up getting a Birkin so felt any further spending would be really REALLY bad  ) I've also tried the Tiffany Jazz East West pendant - it's quite beautiful but again, I'm just not convinced of it. The last thing I want is for a piece of jewellery to sit in my jewellery box instead of being worn.

The Cartier mini orchid is extremely small but I think for me, that's actually a look I will prefer and feel more comfortable in. I don't know, I'm still trying to work necklaces and pendants out if you know what I mean...


----------



## surfergirljen

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> For work! But I have made stopovers in VCA, Cartier and Hermes to get my fix!!



OMG have fun!!! I hope they send one in that you fall in love with, can't wait to see the pics added to this thread!!!



kohl_mascara said:


> Is it crazy of me to think the pricing of the orchid line as "reasonable"???  I mean, in comparison to VCA, the items are a steal, LOL.



No seriously that's how I felt when I saw the medium orchid - "affordable - yay!"  :greengrin:  That is SCARY!!!! 



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Oh how our minds are warped.



FULLY warped!  But it's fun!



Bitten said:


> Hmmmmm...I'm liking this logic
> 
> So DB is going to Miami for work in a month or so, he'll be there for one day and I was hoping to get him to pick the mini up from the Cartier boutique there - does anyone have any advice re. which is the best boutique to go to (I was thinking perhaps the Cartier in Saks at Dadeland Mall? - it seems to have the best range of goods - also DB can pick up a Tag watch he's been lusting over for himself at the same time).



Oooh yay!!! And sooo much better when they are buying something for themselves too - guilt free shopping!  I would call ahead and make sure wherever you are having him visit has one in stock for you! 



Candice0985 said:


> I'm not going till June or july  I'm planning waaay ahead!!!
> 
> remember what happens in Vegas, stays in vegas....there's no such thing as a ban on anything there!! LOL



Okay I HAVE to get to Vegas eventually! LOL!!!


----------



## Bitten

surfergirljen said:


> *No seriously that's how I felt when I saw the medium orchid - "affordable - yay!"  :greengrin:  That is SCARY!!!!
> *
> 
> Oooh yay!!! And sooo much better when they are buying something for themselves too - guilt free shopping!  *I would call ahead and make sure wherever you are having him visit has one in stock for you! *



Ok, that's a great idea - you're such an enabler girl!!! 

BTW, I took another leisurely look at your gorgeous pics again - your pendant really is spectacular, I hope you're getting so much enjoyment out of it


----------



## queenp1n

Jen - It's gorgeous!! I really love the medium pave.  I think it's the perfect size and it really suits you.

I agree with our minds being warped though, I walked into VCA, because I wanted to get my first VCA piece this weekend and remember thinking "Oh, $4000...not bad".....lol.  It's always hard to stay objective when you're surrounded by all the pretty sparklies.


----------



## Candice0985

queenp1n said:


> Jen - It's gorgeous!! I really love the medium pave.  I think it's the perfect size and it really suits you.
> 
> I agree with our minds being warped though, I walked into VCA, because I wanted to get my first VCA piece this weekend and remember thinking "Oh, $4000...not bad".....lol.  It's always hard to stay objective when you're surrounded by all the pretty sparklies.


and did you find your first VCA piece?  LOL


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh, dear me, why oh why did I read this thread!!!  You guys are sending me to the poor house!  ;-D

Jen, your necklace looks amazing on you!


----------



## Bitten

queenp1n said:


> Jen - It's gorgeous!! I really love the medium pave.  I think it's the perfect size and it really suits you.
> 
> I agree with our minds being warped though, I walked into VCA, because I wanted to get my first VCA piece this weekend and remember thinking "Oh, $4000...not bad".....lol.  *It's always hard to stay objective when you're surrounded by all the pretty sparklies.*



Oh so true!!


----------



## kohl_mascara

Candice0985 said:


> oh I know, last time I went was for my 24th bday 2 years ago and we went in august...OMG it was HOT! I think it was 50 degree celcius ...or like 120 farenheit something absolutely ridiculous!
> 
> I agree you should save your splurge for when you want to celebrate passing the bar, much more meaningful



Wow, I'm sure Vegas has changed a lot since then.  Every time I go, I always see something new.  It's constantly changing, morphing, and evolving.  I remember back in the day, it used to be this dingy, kinda shady place where people could gamble, smoke & drink. . .a party place for kids and a spot for old timers with money problems, lol.  But now it's so upscale chalk full of celebrity chef restaurants and boasts some of the best shopping in the world.  It's always an adventure going!!  Hope you enjoy your time there 



Bitten said:


> I'm hoping so - I have honestly had so much difficulty finding a pendant or necklace to wear. I've looked for years and just haven't been able to find THE one. I tried the rose gold single diamond orchid pendant in Paris a while ago, but didn't end up getting it - I didn't quite feel it had the 'ooomph' I need (not to mention, ended up getting a Birkin so felt any further spending would be really REALLY bad  ) I've also tried the Tiffany Jazz East West pendant - it's quite beautiful but again, I'm just not convinced of it. The last thing I want is for a piece of jewellery to sit in my jewellery box instead of being worn.
> 
> The Cartier mini orchid is extremely small but I think for me, that's actually a look I will prefer and feel more comfortable in. I don't know, I'm still trying to work necklaces and pendants out if you know what I mean...



Aww, I hope you get it and that it will be "the one" for you and that you will wear it and be a staple in your wardrobe!!  I am so happy you got a Birkin!  OMG, how wonderful!  I was on a hunt and was planning on going to Paris to try my luck, but I don't think my Paris plans are going to go through this time  But I'll be going to Hawaii instead!  I think I prefer Paris, since I'm not a big beach girl, but I guess it's not so bad, lol.  

I agree that the small orchid is small and dainty, but I am not a big fan of BIG bold statement necklaces.  I think the necklace is the perfect size for that bit of sparkle on the neck.  It will be beautiful!  



surfergirljen said:


> OMG have fun!!! I hope they send one in that you fall in love with, can't wait to see the pics added to this thread!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No seriously that's how I felt when I saw the medium orchid - "affordable - yay!"  :greengrin:  That is SCARY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> FULLY warped!  But it's fun!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh yay!!! And sooo much better when they are buying something for themselves too - guilt free shopping!  I would call ahead and make sure wherever you are having him visit has one in stock for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I HAVE to get to Vegas eventually! LOL!!!



LOL. I need to think more like you Jen!!!


----------



## Bitten

kohl_mascara said:


> Aww, I hope you get it and that it will be "the one" for you and that you will wear it and be a staple in your wardrobe!!  I am so happy you got a Birkin!  OMG, how wonderful!  I was on a hunt and was planning on going to Paris to try my luck, but I don't think my Paris plans are going to go through this time  But I'll be going to Hawaii instead!  I think I prefer Paris, since I'm not a big beach girl, but I guess it's not so bad, lol.
> 
> I agree that the small orchid is small and dainty, but I am not a big fan of BIG bold statement necklaces.  I think the necklace is the perfect size for that bit of sparkle on the neck.  It will be beautiful!




Thanks *kohl*  I'm hoping so!! 

I've been scoping out Jen's pics obsessively, I'm pretty sure the mini is going to be perfect! It's exactly like you say - perfect for just a bit of sparkle on the neck...

Oh have fun with the Birkin search!! It was absolute serendipity in Paris - just the planets aligning I guess - I asked, they said yes and then 3 months later...she was mine!! It really is classic and I love it every time I carry her


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Here's a couple ring pics!!

Small pave 






Single RG orchid (which came home with me!!!!)











Sorry for the dry hands!!


----------



## wantitneedit

Great coverage with the ring, its gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I LOVED the small pave as well but I figured I should stick with just one... for now.  

It was one size too big so the smaller one is on the way! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Wow! It looks stunning on you. I prefer the gold one on you more than the pave although they are both stunning the gold edges it for me. Congrats


----------



## Bitten

OMG *nakedmosher* - your beautiful ring is divine!!! Too beautiful - you must adore it


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

wantitneedit said:


> Great coverage with the ring, its gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!





Sammyjoe said:


> Wow! It looks stunning on you. I prefer the gold one on you more than the pave although they are both stunning the gold edges it for me. Congrats





Bitten said:


> OMG *nakedmosher* - your beautiful ring is divine!!! Too beautiful - you must adore it



Thank you for the lovely comments!!!

*Surfer*- Thanks for the thread bump that made me look into these beauties more closely!!


----------



## pandapharm

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Small pave
> 
> View attachment 1612452
> 
> 
> Single RG orchid (which came home with me!!!!)
> 
> View attachment 1612453
> 
> 
> View attachment 1612454
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dry hands!!



these are BOTH gorgeous!!!! very different looks but they both work for you!! so happy that you got the single orchid!


----------



## wren

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Here's a couple ring pics!!
> 
> Small pave
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1612452
> 
> 
> Single RG orchid (which came home with me!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1612453
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1612454
> 
> 
> Sorry for the dry hands!!





Gorgeous!!


----------



## surfergirljen

Oh yay yay yay!!! It's SO BEAUTIFUL!!! I really think you made the right decision too - there's so much more coverage and that rose gold is just heart meltingly pretty!!! I LOVE it! You must be so so excited!!! Cannot wait to see more pictures... what a beautiful souvenier of your Vegas trip!


----------



## surfergirljen

ps OMG you're so welcome - I was thrilled to find it and continue the obsession along!!!  These orchids have long been ignored for the LOVE bracelets - it's time we started sharing the orchid love on this board!!    I'm just so glad I went into the boutique and happened upon them!!! 

So what made you switch from necklace to ring then? It is so beautiful... sigh!!!


----------



## Candice0985

gorgeous nakedmosher!!! I agree both rings are beautiful and it must have been a choice of what comes home with you first


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

pandapharm said:


> these are BOTH gorgeous!!!! very different looks but they both work for you!! so happy that you got the single orchid!





wren said:


> Gorgeous!!





surfergirljen said:


> Oh yay yay yay!!! It's SO BEAUTIFUL!!! I really think you made the right decision too - there's so much more coverage and that rose gold is just heart meltingly pretty!!! I LOVE it! You must be so so excited!!! Cannot wait to see more pictures... what a beautiful souvenier of your Vegas trip!





surfergirljen said:


> ps OMG you're so welcome - I was thrilled to find it and continue the obsession along!!!  These orchids have long been ignored for the LOVE bracelets - it's time we started sharing the orchid love on this board!!    I'm just so glad I went into the boutique and happened upon them!!!
> 
> So what made you switch from necklace to ring then? It is so beautiful... sigh!!!





Candice0985 said:


> gorgeous nakedmosher!!! I agree both rings are beautiful and it must have been a choice of what comes home with you first



  ladies!!

*Surfer-* I usually wear and H scarf so I would get so much wear out of the ring. Definitely something I can wear on a daily basis!


I've also fallen hard for some VCA pieces on this trip, I need to start saving ASAP!!


----------



## chubbiebunnie

surfergirljen said:


> ps OMG you're so welcome - I was thrilled to find it and continue the obsession along!!!  These orchids have long been ignored for the LOVE bracelets - it's time we started sharing the orchid love on this board!!    I'm just so glad I went into the boutique and happened upon them!!!
> 
> So what made you switch from necklace to ring then? It is so beautiful... sigh!!!



Gah!! Now I want a necklace......you and your enabling power! 

Your orchid looks GORGEOUS; I'm buying my Love tax-free, so part of me wants to add a necklace to the order. In my mind, the money I would have spent for tax on the Love could go toward the necklace, which would also be tax free.  It's like free money! 

Maybe I'll pop by the Cartier store today. (The bf will be so mad!) 

Quick question: Would the RG orchid be the same size as your Pave one? I'm using your pics to try to figure out what size to consider.


----------



## surfergirljen

chubbiebunnie said:


> Gah!! Now I want a necklace......you and your enabling power!
> 
> Your orchid looks GORGEOUS; I'm buying my Love tax-free, so part of me wants to add a necklace to the order. In my mind, the money I would have spent for tax on the Love could go toward the necklace, which would also be tax free.  It's like free money!
> 
> Maybe I'll pop by the Cartier store today. (The bf will be so mad!)
> 
> Quick question: Would the RG orchid be the same size as your Pave one? I'm using your pics to try to figure out what size to consider.



OMG you think like I do! LOL!

Yes the RG with one diamond is about the same size as my medium pave pendant. I hope you get it!!


----------



## chubbiebunnie

surfergirljen said:


> OMG you think like I do! LOL!
> 
> Yes the RG with one diamond is about the same size as my medium pave pendant. I hope you get it!!



 Any chance I can request a specific mod pic from you? The Cartier near me doesn't have ANY orchid necklaces in stock! 

I'm trying to figure out how big it would be on me, so could I see a pic of your necklace including your shoulders? I'm wondering what the overall "presence" would be. Or if you could just measure the diameter, that'd be awesome! Also, it looks like a relatively "flat" necklace in your mod pics; is it very "3d"? Sorry for all the questions! I wanna put in my order before my SA ships out the Love 

Luckily there isn't a RG pave...or my wallet would REALLY be in trouble!

(PS my bf was walking by the computer, saw your mod pic, and commented "That looks nice". This coming from a dude who thinks the Love is nobigdeal. You officially have great taste!)


----------



## surfergirljen

Thanks Chubbiebunnie!  LOL that is so funny about your BF!! Very flattered! haha....

I finally had a chance to measure it for you - it's just just under 2 cm across and 2 cm from top to bottom of the highest leaves. 

Yes it is FARILY flat - I don't think it's as quite as 3D as the rose gold one, but has some depth to it for sure. It lies really nicely against the neck and doesn't seem like it would turn over at all.


----------



## chubbiebunnie

Thanks Jen!! That's what I was concerned about...having it constantly flip. I have a DBTY type bracelet and the diamonds are ALWAYS flipping which bugs me. Calling my SA now....


----------



## surfergirljen

Oh no, this definitely hangs and will not flip - I can't see how it would at all. You will LOVE it I promise!!! Can't wait to have another one on the board -  yay!!!

My next mission is to decide between that multi-orchid rose gold necklace for $8K or the trinity bangle for about the same price.... tough tough call!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Hi ladies!! I received the ring today and my gosh, the packaging, the details of the wrappings! Stunning.

Anyway, I tried on a 50 in the store which was a bit big so we decided on a 49. Well, the 49 slides perfectly fine on my finger and is a bit loose (the orchid spins to the back sometimes).

I'm wondering, should I exchange for a 48? Or stick with this size since it's winter and when summer comes it my fingers could swell.

Any advice? They're looking for a 48 but the nearest boutique is 3.5 hours away so a bit of a drive to try it on.


----------



## sjunky13

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hi ladies!! I received the ring today and my gosh, the packaging, the details of the wrappings! Stunning.
> 
> Anyway, I tried on a 50 in the store which was a bit big so we decided on a 49. Well, the 49 slides perfectly fine on my finger and is a bit loose (the orchid spins to the back sometimes).
> 
> I'm wondering, should I exchange for a 48? Or stick with this size since it's winter and when summer comes it my fingers could swell.
> 
> Any advice? They're looking for a 48 but the nearest boutique is 3.5 hours away so a bit of a drive to try it on.


 
Beautiful ring! Do your fingers swell a lot in summer? if so I would stick with this one. Unless it falls off and really spins to the back during normal movement. 
Now you need the necklace!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sjunky13 said:


> Beautiful ring! Do your fingers swell a lot in summer? if so I would stick with this one. Unless it falls off and really spins to the back during normal movement.
> Now you need the necklace!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Ha! I loved the bracelet as well! 

Im order to satisfy my ridiculous curiosity I'm driving down to Chicago this weekend to try on the 48. 

I think the 49 will end up being the one but I don't think I can feel 100% ok w/ the decision without trying on the 48. Hopefully nothing else will be there to enable me! Gah!


----------



## sjunky13

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Ha! I loved the bracelet as well!
> 
> Im order to satisfy my ridiculous curiosity I'm driving down to Chicago this weekend to try on the 48.
> 
> I think the 49 will end up being the one but I don't think I can feel 100% ok w/ the decision without trying on the 48. Hopefully nothing else will be there to enable me! Gah!


 i think you should if you are unsure! Nothing like being stuck with a piece that is not 100% perfect for you!

I keep eyeing the earrings! They are so pretty too!


----------



## Candice0985

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hi ladies!! I received the ring today and my gosh, the packaging, the details of the wrappings! Stunning.
> 
> Anyway, I tried on a 50 in the store which was a bit big so we decided on a 49. Well, the 49 slides perfectly fine on my finger and is a bit loose (the orchid spins to the back sometimes).
> 
> I'm wondering, should I exchange for a 48? Or stick with this size since it's winter and when summer comes it my fingers could swell.
> 
> Any advice? They're looking for a 48 but the nearest boutique is 3.5 hours away so a bit of a drive to try it on.



if your fingers swell I would stick with the 49, but it doesn't hurt to try on the 48 if you're willing to do the drive!



nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Ha! I loved the bracelet as well!
> 
> Im order to satisfy my ridiculous curiosity I'm driving down to Chicago this weekend to try on the 48.
> 
> I think the 49 will end up being the one but I don't think I can feel 100% ok w/ the decision without trying on the 48. Hopefully nothing else will be there to enable me! Gah!


I love the bracelet as well


----------



## surfergirljen

Ooh this could be a dangerous trip!!! Take some photos if you see anything else pretty for us to drool over!! 

ps I never like my rings too tight so I'd probably go with the 49 but it sounds like a fun excuse to drive to Chicago for the day!


----------



## chubbiebunnie

Argh! Just called and apparently there's no more RG orchid necklaces in the whole company?!?!


----------



## surfergirljen

chubbiebunnie said:


> Argh! Just called and apparently there's no more RG orchid necklaces in the whole company?!?!



What??!! OMG I'm serious they cannot make them fast enough! The RG one was gone from the Toronto store today too... 

If you're really desperate to have it I'd pre-order one and lock in the price... 

I hope you find one!!


----------



## chubbiebunnie

surfergirljen said:


> What??!! OMG I'm serious they cannot make them fast enough! The RG one was gone from the Toronto store today too...
> 
> If you're really desperate to have it I'd pre-order one and lock in the price...
> 
> I hope you find one!!



I know!! I didn't think that they'd be THIS popular...

And I've had such a hard/lousy week. I was hoping to treat myself. My SA is looking into pre-ordering...She said the Pave ones are nearly out too. Lucky you snagged one!


----------



## Bethc

I often times wonder how much we drive demand on some items?  I've never looked at the Orchard line before this thread and now it's selling out?   Just wondering, thoughts?


----------



## surfergirljen

Bethc said:


> I often times wonder how much we drive demand on some items?  I've never looked at the Orchard line before this thread and now it's selling out?   Just wondering, thoughts?



HAHA! Honestly I think we do do some significant damage as a group here!!

There's a large pave one in Toronto but it looks like the small is gone and of course I got the medium!  I took a picture of it yesterday and will post here -it is SO pretty. i think it's just under $16K though. 

They'll keep making them don't worry - it will just take a while. When I bought mine there were still (only) 4 left in North America so there might be a chance of finding one... I know one was in Vancouver!


----------



## *jennifer*

Bethc said:


> I often times wonder how much we drive demand on some items?  I've never looked at the Orchard line before this thread and now it's selling out?   Just wondering, thoughts?



i've always loved Caresse d'orchidees line so I'm glad it's gotten some renewed attention. I do think there is A TON of buying power on tPF though!! there is no question of that in my mind! just look at the Cartier Love bracelet and the VCA thread!


----------



## sjunky13

Agree ladies! Before I also dismissed the ligne and prefered VCA's frivole. I think I still do., for me as it is larger.  But after not being able to get my Frivole ring after a year, this is calling me. 

I tried the ring on, 2 orchid one and it didn't have as much presence as the Frivole. But I love the single ring , the bracelet and of course the pave pendants!!!! 

I would love the pave earrings. But I am holding out for the VCA 3 motif dangles. I think the earrings I want are 16k? OY! 
I am telling you this jewelry forum is the most enabling of all of TPF!


----------



## Candice0985

I agree with you all, sometimes I wonder how much buying power this forum has, I've noticed a few times how something becomes popular on this board and then stocks suddenly deplete! between the members and guests on TPF there's plenty of people reading these threads


----------



## Sammyjoe

Bethc said:


> I often times wonder how much we drive demand on some items? I've never looked at the Orchard line before this thread and now it's selling out? Just wondering, thoughts?


 
I think you made a really interesting point. Lots of people read this board and when you see something on someone, you may mentally think "Oh, I have a top/wardrobe/lifestyle etc that this would suit" and so it goes on. We are the worlds greatest enablers for sure

It is very easy to get carried away, I have now fallen for Verdura Duchess Earrings, I have no business looking at these earrings but the Jewellery section is beyond dangerous.

Back to your point, yes demand is driven but also SA's do sometimes try to enhance the demand by saying "oh its selling out" when irl they can just fed ex it from europe.


----------



## Bitten

OMG, has tPF just created a run on the Orchid collection??


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Bethc said:


> I often times wonder how much we drive demand on some items? I've never looked at the Orchard line before this thread and now it's selling out? Just wondering, thoughts?


 
That is a really good point! Before this thread I never looked at/considered the Orchid line and now I have an Orchid ring on my finger!! tPF is so enabling!! (but I can't get enough!!)


----------



## surfergirljen

SO SO TRUE!! OMG I started here just looking at VCA and had never set foot in Cartier before.  The orchid I actually feel like I found myself as I hadn't seen it here yet! BUT the only reason I was in Cartier was to have my LOVE polished and I didn't even know I wanted a LOVE until I got onto this site!

I can honestly say that the things I own now that TPF inspired me to buy include my yellow diamond pendant, my LOVE bangle, at least one run at upgrading my e-ring, and tons of my VCA! So so so enabling, inspiring... and bad for the wallet!!!!!!!

Speaking of enabling... a few pics from my last visit to Cartier... Let's buy the joint out! haha....


----------



## pandapharm

surfergirljen said:


> SO SO TRUE!! OMG I started here just looking at VCA and had never set foot in Cartier before. The orchid I actually feel like I found myself as I hadn't seen it here yet! BUT the only reason I was in Cartier was to have my LOVE polished and I didn't even know I wanted a LOVE until I got onto this site!
> 
> I can honestly say that the things I own now that TPF inspired me to buy include my yellow diamond pendant, my LOVE bangle, at least one run at upgrading my e-ring, and tons of my VCA! So so so enabling, inspiring... and bad for the wallet!!!!!!!
> 
> Speaking of enabling... a few pics from my last visit to Cartier... Let's buy the joint out! haha....


 
OH. MY. GOODNESS.....those amethyst/sapphire orchids!!!!!!! ***drool*** I absolutely NEED to save up for those!!!!!!!


----------



## arnott

Anyone have any modelling pics of the pink gold earrings with the single diamonds?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Bumping this up with a couple daylight pics of my orchid


----------



## surfergirljen

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Bumping this up with a couple daylight pics of my orchid



OMG that is just so ... luscious!!! I'm just looking for a word that describes how gorgeous all that rose gold is!!! What a perfectly designed piece of wearable art that orchid is... so glad you got it and are enjoying it!!! 

ps love the car shots... lol how many women a year get in accidents while admiring their bling I wonder!!!


----------



## pandapharm

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Bumping this up with a couple daylight pics of my orchid



SO pretty and delicate!!! love the pairing with your nail polish too! What color is that?

Did you end up trying the 48 in Chicago?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

pandapharm said:


> SO pretty and delicate!!! love the pairing with your nail polish too! What color is that?
> 
> Did you end up trying the 48 in Chicago?


 
Thank you both!

It's A Grape Fit! from OPI's gel color line.


The boutique actually shipped out the 48 after they said they were going to hold it so I just kept the 49 I have... It's still a bit loose but I can always get some sizing beads in so it won't spin.


----------



## arnott

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Bumping this up with a couple daylight pics of my orchid



Nice!  Would u say this is close in size to the pendant version?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

arnott said:


> Nice! Would u say this is close in size to the pendant version?


 
Sorry, I can't say. None of the boutiques I went to have the RG pendants available in store.


----------



## surfergirljen

arnott said:


> Nice!  Would u say this is close in size to the pendant version?



I think it's pretty much exactly the same but I COULD be wrong... it's close!


----------



## Bitten

surfergirljen said:


> I think it's pretty much exactly the same but I COULD be wrong... it's close!


 
I agree *Jen*, pretty much dead on from what I remember


----------



## arnott

^Thanks, everyone!  Jen, would you say the RG pendant is about the same size as your medium diamond pendant?

I am going to Hong Kong next month.  Wonder if they will have the RG pendant!


----------



## surfergirljen

Hey arnott! Yes I think they were pretty much the same. I think the RG one is a bit more 3D, and mine a bit flatter... and therefore mine might seem a teeny bit wider? But honestly I think they are the same size. I'm not sure I ever saw both of them at the same time side by side but I'm pretty sure they are comparable size wise, so my modelling pic would be a pretty good indication of what the RG one would look like on as well. Happy shopping!! If you're serious about buying it call ahead and have them bring one in - they seem to be few and far between! 

Can't wait to see more orchids on this board!!!


----------



## Bitten

Oh my 

http://www.cartier.us/#/show-me/jewelry/n8047900-caresse-dorchidées-par-cartier-earrings

I could totally wear these to work...


----------



## beachy10

Does anyone have the small pave orchid earrings or the RG ones? Would love to see what they look like on. Wondering how they compare to the small frivole. My boutique doesn't carry this line so I've never seen IRL (maybe that's a good thing)!


----------



## surfergirljen

Beachy they MIGHt be in one of my photos above (the pave ones anyway) - I THINK they would be less coverage/smaller than the frivoles though.


----------



## chubbiebunnie

I just ordered the RG orchid! 

Was soooooo tempted to get the pave one like Jen has. It's even more stunning in real life!


----------



## etk123

chubbiebunnie said:


> I just ordered the RG orchid!
> 
> Was soooooo tempted to get the pave one like Jen has. It's even more stunning in real life!



Yay!!! I was just looking at the pink orchid, it's just gorgeous!!


----------



## surfergirljen

oooh yay! you must post pics when it arrives!!! am dying to see it on!


----------



## tbbbjb

beachy10 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the small pave orchid earrings or the RG ones? Would love to see what they look like on. Wondering how they compare to the small frivole. My boutique doesn't carry this line so I've never seen IRL (maybe that's a good thing)!



The pave frivole are 15mm at their widest and 1.2 ctw.  Hope that helps.


----------



## pandapharm

chubbiebunnie said:


> I just ordered the RG orchid!
> 
> Was soooooo tempted to get the pave one like Jen has. It's even more stunning in real life!



yayy!!! can't wait to see it on you! did you get the single flower? what size?


----------



## Samia

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Bumping this up with a couple daylight pics of my orchid



This is a beautiful ring, I tried it at the store and was almost tempted to buy it!


----------



## chubbiebunnie

etk123 said:


> Yay!!! I was just looking at the pink orchid, it's just gorgeous!!





surfergirljen said:


> oooh yay! you must post pics when it arrives!!! am dying to see it on!



I ordered it without seeing it in person, so I'm hoping it's as pretty as it looks online! :fingers crossed:

Quick question Jen: Are you wearing your pave every day? If so, how's it holding up?



pandapharm said:


> yayy!!! can't wait to see it on you! did you get the single flower? what size?



I got the single flower, though I was tempted by the 5 flower one which is only 2-3k more? You get way more flowers per dollar!  

I think it only comes in one size...though I could be wrong. I asked for the largest one they have ahah. Can't wait!


----------



## Bitten

Oh boy oh  boy oh boy!!  I'm so excited to see!!!


----------



## chubbiebunnie

i have sad news...

when I woke up today, i had the feeling that it was gonna be a bad day. and so far, it's been not so fun (spilling cheese sauce all over my new cashmere sweater) but it just got worse...

turns out the RG orchid was already pre-sold to someone else!  but the SA told me she had to charge me the full amount in order to reserve it. so now I have to go all the way back to the store for them to credit my card back. :cry:

she didn't offer to place a pre-order for me...so does it mean there are none in the system? or should I try calling cartier directly...


----------



## Candice0985

chubbiebunnie said:


> i have sad news...
> 
> when I woke up today, i had the feeling that it was gonna be a bad day. and so far, it's been not so fun (spilling cheese sauce all over my new cashmere sweater) but it just got worse...
> 
> turns out the RG orchid was already pre-sold to someone else!  but the SA told me she had to charge me the full amount in order to reserve it. so now I have to go all the way back to the store for them to credit my card back. :cry:
> 
> she didn't offer to place a pre-order for me...so does it mean there are none in the system? or should I try calling cartier directly...


ahhh I hate when that happens!

call Cartier back and tell them you want them to search the entire Cartier inventory and have them find one for you. last resort have them order one for you


----------



## lolakitten

chubbiebunnie said:


> i have sad news...
> 
> when I woke up today, i had the feeling that it was gonna be a bad day. and so far, it's been not so fun (spilling cheese sauce all over my new cashmere sweater) but it just got worse...
> 
> turns out the RG orchid was already pre-sold to someone else!  but the SA told me she had to charge me the full amount in order to reserve it. so now I have to go all the way back to the store for them to credit my card back. :cry:
> 
> she didn't offer to place a pre-order for me...so does it mean there are none in the system? or should I try calling cartier directly...



My RG orchid ring order fell through as well


----------



## pandapharm

chubbiebunnie said:


> i have sad news...
> 
> when I woke up today, i had the feeling that it was gonna be a bad day. and so far, it's been not so fun (spilling cheese sauce all over my new cashmere sweater) but it just got worse...
> 
> turns out the RG orchid was already pre-sold to someone else!  but the SA told me she had to charge me the full amount in order to reserve it. so now I have to go all the way back to the store for them to credit my card back. :cry:
> 
> she didn't offer to place a pre-order for me...so does it mean there are none in the system? or should I try calling cartier directly...


oh no!!! can they not just credit your card over the phone?? I would definitely see if you can ask them to search their entire inventory, especially if they already charged your card! 



lolakitten said:


> My RG orchid ring order fell through as well


oh no, I'm so sorry! these lurkers need to stop scooping up all the stock so that people who are actually posting can share pictures!!! unless the lurkers come out of the woodwork and share pictures, then I suppose that is okay as well . I hope you get your ring soon!!


----------



## Junkenpo

Ohhh... I forgot to mention when I was at Ala Moana last month, they had a lovely btf orchid ring.  2 orchids, one smaller than the other... It had such a great weight and felt like silk on my finger.  Out of my price range though. Sorry I couldn't get a pic!


----------



## chubbiebunnie

pandapharm said:


> oh no!!! can they not just credit your card over the phone?? I would definitely see if you can ask them to search their entire inventory, especially if they already charged your card!
> 
> 
> oh no, I'm so sorry! these lurkers need to stop scooping up all the stock so that people who are actually posting can share pictures!!! unless the lurkers come out of the woodwork and share pictures, then I suppose that is okay as well . I hope you get your ring soon!!



hahaha i agree! that's what i should tell DBF...that buying the necklace is for research! i'm really helping others out! 



Candice0985 said:


> ahhh I hate when that happens!
> 
> call Cartier back and tell them you want them to search the entire Cartier inventory and have them find one for you. last resort have them order one for you



that's a good point..though this SA wasn't so helpful, so I'm tempted to get my credit and just go with the SA that usually work with (but has to ship things to me.) grrr...



lolakitten said:


> My RG orchid ring order fell through as well



ahhhhhhh i'm sorry!!


----------



## surfergirljen

If anyone is lusting after the pave orchid medium necklace, I just saw one come up on ebay exactly like mine! Looks totally legit to me... happy bidding!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_4094wt_1203


----------



## jayjay77

surfergirljen said:


> If anyone is lusting after the pave orchid medium necklace, I just saw one come up on ebay exactly like mine! Looks totally legit to me... happy bidding!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...1&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_4094wt_1203


 
*Surfergirljen* -- funny you mention it -- yes I've been lusting for a pave orchid necklace!! What do you think of the necklace now that you've owned it for a while? I love it but I'm not sure I would wear it enough to justify the purchase. I'm a bit chicken to buy from the Bay and I will prob want to get an extension so I think I will buy direct from Cartier if I decide to pull the trigger but it's always good to see what's out there.


----------



## pandapharm

surfergirljen said:
			
		

> If anyone is lusting after the pave orchid medium necklace, I just saw one come up on ebay exactly like mine! Looks totally legit to me... happy bidding!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261031422811&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123#ht_4094wt_1203



ohhhhh geeze if I had an extra 7k lying around I'd go for it!!


----------



## Kissmark

Wow these are so pretty....



whistlez said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing a pair of orchid earrings. i have the matching necklace as well. It's a really lovely range.


----------



## honeybeez

The medium is really so pretty. Too bad it is out of my budget. Here is a mod picture of the small orchid. Was trying it out to decide whether vca or this.


----------



## surfergirljen

honeybeez said:


> The medium is really so pretty. Too bad it is out of my budget. Here is a mod picture of the small orchid. Was trying it out to decide whether vca or this.



THIS!!!

LOL... okay which VCA are you looking at? 

THIS is really pretty on you!!!


----------



## Bitten

You know what, I love that pendant  It's delicate and sparkly


----------



## jpup

I love Cartier's orchid line- so I vote "orchid"!!!


----------



## honeybeez

I bought the vca.  but will save up for the medium orchid. 
The medium orchid is really the perfect size. The small is nice but too tiny. 
Surfergirljen, we need more mod shots of ur beautiful orchid...


----------



## joanneminnie

Here is the tiny one I got yesterday. It will be my everyday necklace for a while   I'm thinking of saving up for the medium one and stack them together


----------



## anthonyroman06

whistlez said:


> Here's a pic of me wearing a pair of orchid earrings. i have the matching necklace as well. It's a really lovely range.



  Wow..   Its looking stunning. I love Orchid earrings very much. Please provide the   photo of your necklace, see how it has been matched with your earrings. And   please provide some specification about this shiny earrings.


----------



## Candice0985

joanneminnie said:


> View attachment 2553098
> 
> Here is the tiny one I got yesterday. It will be my everyday necklace for a while   I'm thinking of saving up for the medium one and stack them together




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## dolphingirl

joanneminnie said:


> View attachment 2553098
> 
> Here is the tiny one I got yesterday. It will be my everyday necklace for a while   I'm thinking of saving up for the medium one and stack them together



Gorgeous! I always love the orchid line.


----------



## LVoeletters

I'm craving some pieces from
Here!! Orchids are one of
My fave flowers.... Was considering the frivole earrings but the more and more I look at my ear piercings, I don't think it was pierced high enough (it was done when I was a baby in a foreign country) and my mother had her lope torn from
Heavy earrings so maybe the orchids is the way to go! I really want two necklaces layered


----------



## joanneminnie

Comparison between mini and medium


----------



## joanneminnie

Here are all of them for comparison.


----------



## omniavincitamor

Im wearing my Cartier Orchids today. Im completely in love with them
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/103_zpsbnrkhpbd.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/104_zpsvckz2pje.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/105_zps5enxspt9.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Rami00

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Bumping this up with a couple daylight pics of my orchid



Stunning!


----------



## LVoeletters

omniavincitamor said:


> Im wearing my Cartier Orchids today. Im completely in love with them
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/103_zpsbnrkhpbd.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/104_zpsvckz2pje.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/105_zps5enxspt9.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0




I love when you post your jewelry! I hope I'm twins with you next year!


----------



## LVoeletters

I want to one get the medium pace and the large rose gold necklaces as well I feel like they would later well together


----------



## omniavincitamor

LVoeletters said:


> I love when you post your jewelry! I hope I'm twins with you next year!



Thank you LVoeletters


----------

